# Indian NRC/CAB reaction in Bangladesh



## Bilal9

Dubious said:


> Open a thread on that topic, mention me and I will make it sticky.
> 
> I am not following the news and thus, am not aware of a lot of things...so you will need to open a thread and tell me to make it sticky



Thanks very much.

Here is a story about incursions from India.






And WB is burning on questions of NRC/CAB,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dubious

Bilal9 said:


> Thanks very much.
> 
> Here is a story about incursions from India.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And WB is burning on questions of NRC/CAB,


Shall I make this a thread? 
Give me a title

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

Dubious said:


> Shall I make this a thread?
> Give me a title



How about "Indian NRC/CAB reaction in Bangladesh"?

I don't know if this makes the cut. If you deem yes - then please go ahead. Thanks Again.

Sorry about the delay...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Many, many Thanks again @Dubious for making this a sticky thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

*SC refuses to stay Citizenship Act, sends notice to Centre, to examine validity of law on Jan 22*
*Protests have erupted across the nation against the Citizenship Act with violence and arson emerging from different parts of Delhi, West Bengal, Uttar Pradesh and the northeastern states of Assam, Tripura and Manipur.*

SNS Web | New Delhi | December 18, 2019 12:16 pm







Supporters and activists of Trinamool Congress participate in a mass rally to protest against the Citizenship Amendment Act (CAA). (Photo: AFP)


The Supreme Court on Wednesday issued a notice to the Government on a batch of pleas challenging the Citizenship (Amendment) Act, 2019.

The apex court will take up the petitions challenging the constitutional validity of the controversial law on January 22.

A bench of Chief Justice SA Bobde, Justice BR Gavai and Justice Surya Kant refused to stay the implementation of the Citizenship (Amendment) Act, 2019, saying it will hear the pleas in January next year.

Declining to stay the implementation of the Citizenship (Amendment) Act, the three-judge bench said: “We will have to see whether the Act has to be stayed”.

Protests have erupted across the nation with violence and arson emerging from different parts of Delhi, West Bengal, Uttar Pradesh and the northeastern states of Assam, Tripura and Manipur.

The campus protests have gained massive support across the nation after Delhi Police tear-gassed students of Jamia Millia Islamia University on Sunday night without any permission from the campus authorities.

The protest against Citizenship Act turned violent on Sunday in the evening in southeast Delhi’s Mathura Road after the agitators resorted to arson and police used force practically turning the area into a war zone, leaving nearly 60 people including students, cops and firefighters injured.

Following police action at Jamia Millia, protests also erupted at Aligarh Muslim University, Hyderabad’s Moulana Azad National Urdu University, Banaras Hindu University and Lucknow’s Nadwa College.

According to the new law, members of Hindu, Sikh, Buddhist, Jain, Parsi and Christian communities, who have come from Pakistan, Bangladesh and Afghanistan, till December 31, 2014, facing religious persecution there, will not be treated as illegal immigrants but given Indian citizenship.

The opposition parties have termed the legislation as “unconstitutional” which “is aimed at diverting attention from the burning issues of the common people”.

Meanwhile, the ruling BJP has said that agitations against the Citizenship (Amendment) Act (CAA) are 100 per cent politically sponsored as some parties are trying to draw a wedge between Hindus and Muslims and that “no citizen needs to fear from NRC and CAA”.

Meanwhile, the Supreme Court on Tuesday said it would not rely on either news reports or newspapers while arriving at judicial decisions in cases connected with violent protests against the Citizenship Amendment Act (CAA).

The apex court also refused to set up a committee of a retired apex court judge to inquire into the allegations of police atrocities against students and incidents of violence during protests against CAA at Aligarh and Jamia universities and asked the petitioners to approach respective high courts with their grievances.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*CAA protests: 6 arrested for arson, violence in Northeast Delhi; Section 144 imposed*
*On Tuesday, a total of 34 people, including 12 policemen and a few children, were injured in violence that erupted during a protest in Seelampur.*

SNS Web | New Delhi | December 18, 2019 11:23 am






Protesters react after tear gas was fired by police during a demonstration against new citizenship law in New Delhi. (Photo: AFP)


As many as six people have been arrested and three cases registered in connection with Tuesday’s arson and violence during a protest against the Citizenship Amendment Act 2019 in Delhi’s northeast area of Seelampur.

The three cases filed are for violence in Seelampur, Jafarabad and Brijpuri.

The police have registered cases of arson, rioting, damage to public property, unlawful assembly and causing grievous hurt and detained five people from Seelampur.

The officer further pointed out that they have identified more than two dozen miscreants who indulged in violence and torching public properties.

Raids are being conducted to apprehend some other people who have also been identified.

Meanwhile, Section-144 of the Code of Criminal Procedure (CrPC) has been imposed in Northeast Delhi.

On Tuesday, a total of 34 people, including 12 policemen and a few children, were injured in violence that erupted during a protest in Seelampur. The police also claimed that three personnel of Rapid Action Force (RAF) were injured. A cop was thrashed and his wireless set snatched.

Police maintained that no bullet has been fired. Only tear gas shells were used. Two public transport buses, one Rapid Action Force bus and some bikes were damaged during the protest.

Angry protestors torched several motorbikes, pelted stones at police personnel and damaged buses and a police booth in the Seelampur area.

While the situation was brought under control by late afternoon, few incidents in the area were reported till late at night.

The rioters also pelted stones at two buses carrying passengers, injuring at least six passersby and a dozen policemen.

They also targeted a school bus carrying some children, but the police managed to help the children travelling on the bus to de-board and were escorted to safety.

Delhi Police, in a statement, had said that the protest was scheduled in Jaffrabad, North East Delhi at 2 pm. People gathered around 1:15 pm and marched towards Seelampur. Initially, the protest was peaceful but suddenly violence emerged while they were dispersing.

Following Tuesday’s violence, Road No. 13A between Mathura Road-Kalindi Kunj and Okhla underpass going towards Kalindi Kunj have been closed for vehicular movement.

The Traffic Police has advised commuters coming from Noida to take DND Flyway or Akshardham route to reach Delhi.

Similarly, people going to Noida from Mathura road are advised to take Ashram Chowk, DND Flyway or Noida link road. Okhla underpass going towards Kalindi Kunj is also closed for traffic movement.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Curfew lifted in Guwahati after a week, broadband internet services restored*
*On December 11, curfew was imposed in Guwahati, Dibrugarh, Jorhat, Tinsukia and a few other cities of Assam and Army was also deployed.*

SNS Web | New Delhi | December 17, 2019 6:57 pm






Schools will remain close at a few places in Assam including Kamrup Metro till December 22. (Photo: IANS)


After almost a week, the authorities have lifted the curfew in Guwahati, Assam and restored the broadband internet services on Tuesday as the situation has improved, officials said.

The situation in the state was on boil over the Citizenship (Amendment) Act, 2019 in Guwahati as massive protests broke out after the government passed the controversial Bill giving ease to apply for citizenship to six non-Muslim communities who migrated from Pakistan, Bangladesh and Afghanistan.

On December 11, curfew was imposed in Guwahati, Dibrugarh, Jorhat, Tinsukia and a few other cities of Assam and Army was also deployed.

“The decision to lift the curfew in Guwahati was taken at a law and order review meeting presided over by Chief Minister Sarbananda Sonowal late on Monday evening. In Dibrugarh, the curfew has been relaxed for 14 hours from 6 a.m. on Tuesday,” an Assam Home Department official said.

“The situation would be further reviewed later in the evening.”

He also said that the broadband-based internet services were restored while the suspension of mobile internet would continue till 9 am on Wednesday.

According to a report of IANS, a senior police official told that all the government and private offices, banks and business establishments remain open.

Conditions are reported to be stabilised in the city as the vehicles have also started plying on road.

However, the schools will remain close at a few places in Assam including Kamrup Metro till December 22.

The Chief Public Relations Officer of the Northeast Frontier Railways (NFR) Subhanan Chanda said that all efforts are on to fully normalise the train services in the state. He said that 11 local passenger and inter-city trains were running within Assam on Tuesday.

The Airport Authority of India’s (AAI) Regional Executive Director Sanjeev Jindal said that since Sunday, flight services were fully operational in all the 10 airports in northeast India, including six in Assam and one each in Tripura, Manipur, Nagaland and Mizoram.

Earlier, the curfew imposed in Dibrugarh in the wake of major protests across the state over the Citizenship (Amendment) Act, 2019, was on Tuesday relaxed from 6 am to 8 pm by the district administration.

Assam Finance Minister Himanta Biswa Sarma has said that the curfew imposed in Assam will be relaxed only during day time while it will remain in place during the night until the situation is reviewed by the government.

Earlier on Saturday, curfew imposed in Guwahati — which has been a hotbed for violent protests against the citizenship law — was relaxed for seven hours.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Manipur cabinet extends ‘disturbed area’ status for six more months*
*The state cabinet has taken a resolution in this connection in its meeting held on Tuesday at the office of the Chief Minister of Manipur.*

SNS Web | New Delhi | December 18, 2019 9:56 am






Angry demonstrators go on rampage while protesting against the Citizenship (Amendment) Act in Guwahati. (File Photo: IANS)


With protests against Citizenship Amendment Act calming down in northeast India, The ”disturbed area” status in Manipur has been extended for another six months from Tuesday, said Th Radheshyam Singh, the state’s Education Minister, at a press conference in Imphal.

He further said that the state cabinet has taken a resolution in this connection in its meeting held on Tuesday at the office of the Chief Minister of Manipur.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Security beefed up with additional forces in each district, HRFS on standby*
*Additional forces have been deployed in each of the nine divisions while Heavy Radio Flying Squads (HRFS) have been kept at standby in several sensitive areas, especially in the mixed neighbourhoods.*

SNS Web | Kolkata | December 17, 2019 7:46 pm






West Bengal Chief Minister and Trinamool Congress supremo Mamata Banerjee accompanied by party MPs Nusrat Jahan and Mimi Chakraborty and party workers, leads "#NoCABNoNRC" protest march organised by her party from Jadavpur to Bhowanipore against the controversial law Citizenship Amendment Act (CAA) 2019 and the NRC, in Kolkata on Dec 17, 2019. (Photo: IANS)


Kolkata Police has undertaken security measures in the wake of unrest and violence in several districts following the Citizenship Amendment Act. Additional forces have been deployed in each of the nine divisions while Heavy Radio Flying Squads (HRFS) have been kept at standby in several sensitive areas, especially in the mixed neighbourhoods.

Local police stations have also been instructed to reach out to the community leaders and be watchful to prevent the spread of any rumour. “We have instructed clearly that no road blockade or destruction of public property will be tolerated. No meetings can be held without prior information and disruption of traffic movement will not be allowed in any way,” said a senior IPS officer at Lalbazar.

Meanwhile, students of several universities today took out rallies protesting against the Citizenship Amendment Act (CAA) and National Register of Citizens (NRC). Students of Jadavpur University and Satyajit Ray Film and Television Institute took out a rally to protest against the assault on the students of Delhi’s Jamia Milia Islamia University. The Students Federation of India (SFI) and Democratic Youth Federation of India (DYFI) also organised a meeting at Rajabazar.

Hundreds of students of Presidency University also held protests at College Street. The city has witnessed several rallies and protest marches in the past few days over the issue. Meanwhile, All Bengal University Teachers’ Association (ABUTA) condemned the attack on the students at Jamia Milia Islamia and Jawaharlal Nehru University.

“ABUTA strongly believes that NRC and the CAA are a serious blow to India’s democratic character. The laws are sharply opposite to the Constitution’s basic secular ideology. Besides, the recent brutal attack by the Central government on the students’ movement in protest of NRC and CAA is of great concern. We demand exemplary punishment for the attackers involved,” said ABUTA general secretary prof. Goutam Maity.

JUTA ( Jadavpur University Teachers’ Association) general secretary prof. Partha Pratim Roy said, “JUTA strongly condemns the brutal attack of police on the students, teachers and staff of Jamia Milia Islamia and Aligarh Muslim University and we are standing in solidarity with them.”


----------



## Imran Khan

CAB is india will send millions of people to bangladesh as last time mayanmar did ?


----------



## Bilal9

*Indians have spoken - they have rejected these Sanghi Hindutva goons and their communal/**discriminatory** activities en masse! Bravo!! *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Protest_again

Bilal9 said:


> *Indians have spoken - they have rejected these Sanghi Hindutva goons and their communal/discriminatory activities en masse! Bravo!! *


Where? When? Few disturbances in Jamia institutions doesn't constitute India. Let supreme court decide on validity of the act. After that, there'll be strict police action on anyone opposing and creating nuisance. There is overwhelming support for the act in India. Those minority who oppose this bill are just being vocal and violent.

They'll be put to their place, just wait and watch.


----------



## Bilal9

Protest_again said:


> Where? When? Few disturbances in Jamia institutions doesn't constitute India. Let supreme court decide on validity of the act. After that, there'll be strict police action on anyone opposing and creating nuisance. There is overwhelming support for the act in India. Those minority who oppose this bill are just being vocal and violent.
> 
> They'll be put to their place, just wait and watch.



Sounding a little desperate there...

"There is overwhelming support for the act in India." Rightttt! 

The whole of India is burning...and this is just the start. Just review this and other threads on CAB/NRC. Pictures do NOT lie.....

If you can figure out some Bengali...this is a Kolkata dada talking against CAB/NRC and how it is alienating Bangladesh from India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Recent news reports in Dhaka indicating declining and cooling relationship between India and Bangladesh.


----------



## VikingRaider

@Bilal9 thanks for the thread, and @Dubious thanks for making it sticky thread. Such thread is really needed now. And @Dubious please try your best to keep this thread neat and clean, you need to keep an eye on this thread, because this sticky thread shouldn't be hijacked like most other threads in this sub forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

Indian debate about CAB/NRC between BJP and Congress politicians.


----------



## Protest_again

Bilal9 said:


> Sounding a little desperate there...
> 
> "There is overwhelming support for the act in India." Rightttt!
> 
> The whole of India is burning...and this is just the start. Just review this and other threads on CAB/NRC. Pictures do NOT lie.....
> 
> If you can figure out some Bengali...this is a Kolkata dada talking against CAB/NRC and how it is alienating Bangladesh from India.



Haha. I live in India for **** sake. West Bengal obviously. All this CAA act was to expel those illegals who vote in our elections. 

Pan India NRC is coming, illegal bongos will be thrown out of voter list. BJP coming to power in WB. Mark my words. Get ready for Teesta agreement for exchange of people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Harsh Mandar provides opinion and launching a civil disobedience movement in India. A vanguard of inclusion and racial/ethnic harmony - Salute!!






Police and ABVP goondas attack innocent peaceful protesters in New Delhi DU and Jamia University campuses.






Mamata Didi speaking against CAB...great speech but Urdu is not her language though...


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

Protest_again said:


> exchange of people.


OK Bruh! 20 Crore is just a drop in indian population ocean. Thanks for CAA...


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

Bilal9 said:


> *Indians have spoken - they have rejected these Sanghi Hindutva goons and their communal/discriminatory activities en masse! Bravo!! *


LOL man. Just because some Indians are protesting that doesnt mean indians became civilized...


----------



## God Parshuram

Even BD government has said that they are ready to accept their citizens back if the process is done as per international norms. India is just going to do that. Why should any country have any problem in accepting their own citizens?


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Bilal9

Atlas said:


> @Bilal9 thanks for the thread, and @Dubious thanks for making it sticky thread. Such thread is really needed now. And @Dubious please try your best to keep this thread neat and clean, you need to keep an eye on this thread, because this sticky thread shouldn't be hijacked like most other threads in this sub forum.



You are welcome bhai. Instead of opening new threads on CAB/NRC and clogging up the sub-forum, I believe we should open them under this sticky thread and keep things clean here. The mods especially @Dubious is to be thanked for supporting this. Salute.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VikingRaider

Bilal9 said:


> You are welcome bhai. Instead of opening new threads on CAB/NRC and clogging up the sub-forum, I believe we should open them under this sticky thread and keep things clean here. The mods especially @Dubious is to be thanked for supporting this. Salute.


Yes bhai , agree !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chhatrapati

Since when WB. Assam, Delhi are in Bangladesh? 

@Dubious Title and content do not seem to make sense


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

God Parshuram said:


> Even BD government has said that they are ready to accept their citizens back if the process is done as per international norms. India is just going to do that. Why should any country have any problem in accepting their own citizens?


We dont have any problem. But seems like india has:

*India rejects deal on return of illegal immigrants from UK amid fears of mass deportations*

*https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...return-illegal-immigrants-uk-amid-fears-mass/*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Bilal9

https://www.thedailystar.net/frontpage/news/modi-defends-caa-nrc-mega-rally-1843834


12:00 AM, December 23, 2019 / LAST MODIFIED: 12:00 AM, December 23, 2019
*Modi defends CAA, NRC at mega rally*

*Assures Muslims of no detention centres as protests swell across India*







Star Report

Prime Minister Narendra Modi yesterday sought to reassure India’s Muslims as a wave of deadly protests against a new citizenship law put his Hindu nationalist government under pressure like never before.

At least 25 people, a majority of them in the most populous state of Uttar Pradesh, have died and hundreds injured in 10 days of demonstrations and violence after Modi’s government passed the law criticised as anti-Muslim. More protests took place yesterday.

Addressing party supporters in New Delhi -- who cried “Modi! Modi!” at the mention of the law -- the 69-year-old said Muslims “don’t need to worry at all” -- provided they are genuine Indians.

“Muslims who are sons of the soil and whose ancestors are the children of mother India need not to worry” about the law and his plans to carry out a national register of citizens (NRC), Modi told the crowd of thousands.

Accusing the main opposition Congress party of condoning the recent violence by not condemning it, Modi said opponents were “spreading rumours that all Muslims will be sent to detention camps.”


“There are no detention centres. All these stories about detention centres are lies, lies and lies,” he said.

He ruled out going back on the citizenship law issue and asserted the law does not have anything to do with Muslims who are Indian citizens nor does it snatch away anyone’s citizenship.

“The Citizenship Amendment Act is not for Indian citizens. This has been said in parliament (last week). The Act is not aimed at snatching anybody’s citizenship but at giving citizenship,” he said and urged the agitators not to resort to violence in the interests of the country.

“No new refugee (from the three countries) will benefit from CAA,” he said referring to the law which seeks to give Indian citizenship to those who have come to India from the three neighbouring countries till 2014.

Modi said the opposition parties were not able to reconcile with his growing acceptance in the Islamic world some of which like the UAE conferred their highest civilian honour on him and India’s strong ties with the Islamic countries like Bangladesh, Saudi Arabia, Afghanistan, Iran, the UAE, Bahrain and Qatar.

He said relations between India and Bangladesh have acquired “unprecedented depth” in recent years in areas of water and rail connectivity, and the two countries have been able to solve some of the problems like land boundary demarcation that were pending for over four decades.

“We are marching forward shoulder to shoulder with Bangladesh,” he said.

“The Congress and its allies cannot digest the Islamic countries love and goodwill for him and India because they fear that if Modi and India are loved by these countries, how will Indian Muslims continue to love them?” the PM said.

He accused the Congress, West Bengal Chief Minister Mamata Banerjee and CPI(M) of “hypocrisy” in opposing CAA when their own leaders had in the past stated in parliament that they wanted “persecuted” Hindus from Bangladesh and Pakistan to get Indian citizenship, reports our New Delhi correspondent. 

Urging the youth of the country to “read the Citizenship Act in detail and not to fall prey to rumours,” Modi further said: “it is shocking to see the kind of lies that are being spread. Some people are even saying that the CAB is against the poor people of the country.”

In the backdrop of declaration by chief ministers of states like West Bengal, Kerala, Punjab and Chhattisgarh on not implementing CAA, Modi said no state can block its implementation.

The Congress yesterday rejected the PM’s charge that the opposition was “inciting” people, and alleged that an environment of fear and uncertainty has been created by home minister Amit Shah’s statement in Parliament that the NRC will be implemented after CAA.

FRESH PROTESTS

Fresh demonstrations were planned in New Delhi for yesterday, and northern state of Uttar Pradesh, where the largest number of deaths have occurred.

Tens of thousands of protests gathered late Saturday in the southern city of Hyderabad, while other protests were held elsewhere.

Authorities have imposed emergency laws, blocked internet access -- a common tactic in India -- and shut down shops in sensitive areas across the country in an attempt to contain the unrest.

More than 7,500 people have either been detained under emergency laws or arrested for rioting, according to state officials, with 5,000 in Uttar Pradesh state alone.

Rajasthan Chief Minister Ashok Gehlot yesterday led a massive peaceful march against the citizenship law and demanded that the centre repeal the act, saying it is against the constitution and an attempt to divide people in the name of religion.

Thousands of supporters of Jamiat-e-Ulama, an Islamic organisation, took out a protest march in Kolkata, West Bengal yesterday.

Meanwhile, UP Chief Minister Yogi Adityanath said that the cost of damage to properties during the anti-citizenship act protests would be “avenged” with fines collected from those responsible, reports Times of India online.

The administration in several districts of the state started proceedings on Saturday by identifying and sealing properties of the “rioters”.

One more person died in Rampur in a fresh spate of violence on Saturday. Another person succumbed to his injuries late on Saturday that he received during recent Kanpur clashes. So far, 18 people have lost lives during state-wide protests since Thursday.






_A brilliant piece by Shashi Tharoor published by the Daily Star in Dhaka._

12:00 AM, December 20, 2019 / LAST MODIFIED: 12:00 AM, December 20, 2019
*Narendra Modi’s second partition of India*

Local residents sit next to bonfires as they block a road during a protest against a new citizenship law, in New Delhi, India, December 18, 2019. Photo: Reuters/Adnan Abidi




Local residents sit next to bonfires as they block a road during a protest against a new citizenship law, in New Delhi, India, December 18, 2019. Photo: Reuters/Adnan Abidi

Shashi Tharoor

At a time when India’s major national priority ought to be cratering economic growth, Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s government has instead plunged the country into a new political crisis of its own making.

With its penchant for shock-and-awe tactics, the government pushed through parliament a controversial Citizenship Amendment Bill that fast-tracks citizenship for people fleeing persecution in Pakistan, Afghanistan, and Bangladesh—provided they are not Muslim. By excluding members of just one community, the bill, which was quickly signed into law by President Ram Nath Kovind, is fundamentally antithetical to India’s secular and pluralist traditions. *As I argued in parliament, it is an affront to the fundamental tenets of equality and religious non-discrimination enshrined in our Constitution and an all-out assault on the very idea of India for which our forefathers gave their lives.*

As India’s freedom struggle neared its goal, Indian nationalists split over the question of whether religion should be the determinant of nationhood. Those who believed that it should, led by Mohammed Ali Jinnah and his followers, advocated the idea of Pakistan as a separate country for Muslims. The rest, led by Mahatma Gandhi and Jawaharlal Nehru, argued passionately that religion had nothing to do with nationhood. Their idea of India led to a free country for people of all religions, regions, castes, and languages.

The implications—constitutional, political, social, and moral—of the Modi government’s betrayal of this core idea are profound. Under the approved bill, Muslim immigrants may be declared illegal. Coupled with the government’s plan to create an even more problematic National Register of Citizens, the authorities will be able to disenfranchise any Indian Muslim who is unable to prove his or her provenance in India. Many Indians, especially the poor, lack documentary evidence of when and where they were born; even birth certificates have become widespread only in recent decades. While non-Muslims would, thanks to the approved bill, get a free pass, similarly undocumented Muslims would suddenly bear the onus of proving that they are Indian.

This marks a breath-taking departure from seven decades of practice in managing an astonishing degree of cultural diversity. Foreigners—including President George W Bush—admired the fact that India had produced hardly any Islamic State (ISIS) or al-Qaeda members, despite being home to 180 million Muslims. Indians proudly pointed out that this was because Indian democracy gave Muslims an equal stake in the country’s wellbeing. We can no longer say that.

Democratic India has never had a religious test for citizenship. Muslims have served as presidents, generals, chief ministers and governors of states, ambassadors, Supreme Court chief justices, and captains of national sports teams.

*The religious bigotry that led to partition and the establishment of Pakistan has now been mirrored in pluralist India. As I told my fellow parliamentarians, that was a partition of India’s soil; this has become a partition of India’s soul.*

Inevitably, mass protests have erupted, particularly in the North-Eastern states bordering Bangladesh, where locals fear being swamped by Bangladeshi Hindu migrants with fast-track citizenship; in West Bengal and Delhi, where Muslims fear that they will be subject to a worsening climate of suspicion; and among Muslims and secularists nationwide. Though the protests have been mostly peaceful, the authorities have responded with force. Four demonstrators have been shot dead in Assam (and two more killed in the chaos), curfews have been imposed, police have invaded universities, and Internet and telephone services have been suspended in some areas. Over 100 people have been injured. This self-inflicted wound will take a long time to heal.

In his first term in office, Modi attempted to create a more unabashedly Hindu India, but one that was still attractive to global investors. Six months into his second term, he seems to have given up on the latter goal. _*As foreigners recoil with horror at the blatant Islamophobia on display from the highest echelons of Modi’s Bharatiya Janata Party*_*, *he has focused on criminalising the triple-_talaq_ form of Islamic divorce, pushing for a Hindu temple on a site where a 470-year-old mosque was demolished in 1992 by Hindu protesters, and changing the constitutional status of Muslim-majority Jammu and Kashmir and detaining its political leaders. *The new citizenship law is just one more brick in an edifice of official bigotry.*

It is an edifice that is leaving India increasingly isolated. Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe promptly cancelled a visit to India following the citizenship bill’s enactment, as have two Bangladeshi ministers.* Foreign investors have already been withdrawing, thanks to Modi’s mismanagement of the economy, which has never recovered from the disastrous blows of an irresponsible demonetisation exercise *and the botched implementation of a nationwide Goods and Services Tax. *Banks are weighed down by bad debt, the public sector is haemorrhaging money, automobile factories are closing, unemployment is at a 46-year high, and farmers are committing suicide in record numbers*.

Now, the Modi government has compounded its economic fecklessness with political recklessness, plunging India into turmoil. *The combination of ineptitude and bigotry that has laid the country low has left long-time admirers of the Indian model speechless in disbelief.* With the government on the warpath against the fundamental assumptions of the Indian republic, the unspoken fear among the country’s democrats is that the worst is yet to come.

_Shashi Tharoor, a former UN under-secretary-general and former Indian Minister of State for External Affairs and Minister of State for Human Resource Development, is an MP for the Indian National Congress._


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Bilal9

See any difference?







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1210264930185666560

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1210052646440095744

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Modi in Kolkata to have talks with Mamata - backpedaling on CAB/NRC continues as Mamata stands form on her proclamations and non-cooperation stance with Indian Center govt. Kolkata folks shouting "Go Back Modi!"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*It’s like the Emergency without the Emergency being declared: Sumit Ganguly*
Debaashish Bhattacharya  | Updated on January 16, 2020 Published on January 16, 2020




Strength in numbers: The protests against the Citizenship (Amendment) Act have been widespread, cutting across religious and caste lines - AADESH CHOUDHARI

*American political scientist Sumit Ganguly on the dangers of a ruling party with a clear majority pushing its agenda, and no opposition to speak of*
American political scientist Sumit Ganguly, a distinguished professor at Indiana University, is worried about the situation in India. Ganguly, who holds the Rabindranath Tagore Chair in Indian Cultures and Civilizations, believes that the ruling Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) has a “vicious ideological agenda”, while the Opposition is “dispirited, disorganised and unimaginative”. The 65-year-old strategic affairs expert who has written five books, including the _Oxford Short Introduction to Indian Foreign Policy _(2015) and _Deadly Impasse: Indo-Pakistani Relations at the Dawn of a New Century_ (2016), and edited 15 others, describes the protests over a new citizenship law as “profoundly disturbing”. Over a cup of his favourite Darjeeling at the crowded Flurys tearoom during a recent visit to his hometown, Kolkata, Ganguly — who writes for a host of American newspapers and journals — discusses future political scenarios with BL_ink_. Excerpts from the freewheeling conversation:

*What do you think of the protests against the Citizenship (Amendment) Act and the National Register of Citizens (NRC)?*

What’s going on is profoundly disturbing. The BJP obviously has a clear-cut majority in Parliament and now feels empowered to do almost anything it pleases. You have a completely dispirited, disorganised and unimaginative Opposition, which cannot muster any meaningful pushback against the BJP and this is enabling the BJP to carry out its vicious ideological agenda without any form of parliamentary restraints.

The CAA is completely dishonest for the simple reason that the BJP has suddenly woken up to the fact that there is an oppression of minority in Afghanistan, Bangladesh and Pakistan. Is this a novelty? Somehow, this is a great discovery for them. If they are so concerned about minorities, why not then include the Rohingyas and the Ahmadis in Pakistan, who are also oppressed minorities? Why not the Shias of Afghanistan? This notion that the BJP is a champion of the oppressed and persecuted minorities simply does not stand up to scrutiny.

If you appease a particular electoral constituency that is easily moved by these kinds of appeals to religion, the careful exclusion of Muslims from the CAA suggests that there is a clear-cut agenda. This is to cause further domestic divisions or an exclusionary policy directed towards Muslims. That’s the real issue here.

*Will it polarise votes or end up counterproductive for the BJP?*

It could prove to be counterproductive. But in the short term, there is no question that it will polarise the Hindu voters even further and inflame passions between Hindus and Muslims. But if the protests that have taken place nationwide or in particular parts of the country can be sustained for a period of time and the people do not give up their opposition (to the CAA and NRC), then the BJP could discover that they may have bitten off far more than they can chew.

But what the BJP leadership is counting on is this: Even though the protests have been quite vociferous and quite vigorous, the fact is that the vast majority of people will have to return to their everyday lives, and deal with the issues that concern them routinely. Quite apart from repression, simply devoting time to protests in a sustained manner is exceedingly difficult. This kind of movement dies out because such collective action is very difficult to sustain over time, and that’s precisely what the BJP leadership is counting on. Yes, there will be a surge and then it will taper off.

*Has the Modi government’s latest action dented India’s image in the US?*

There is no question about it. It may not have dented India’s image with the Trump administration, which couldn’t care less about the minorities in the US, so why should it care about their plight in India. But India’s image has been dented in the American Congress, in the legislature where people on the senate foreign relations committee or on the house foreign affairs committee — individuals there have spoken out. The major newspapers — _The Washington Post_ and _The New York Times _— have carried both news stories and harsh editorials.

*Meanwhile, there are real worries on the economic front…*

The Indian economy seems to be in free fall at the moment. In the last quarter, growth fell to 4.5 per cent. So, I think this will lead to a loss of business confidence in India. If the social tension, combined with the economic decline, continues, the grand hopes about India will begin to fade away.

*Vandalism accompanied the protests, with railway stations and buses set ablaze and policemen attacked in states such as West Bengal. Wouldn’t all this damage their own cause?*

Absolutely. Violence will be counterproductive. The people who are burning buses, attacking the police and destroying property are doing untold damage to their own cause. They are playing directly into the hands of the BJP. Even those supporting them will turn their back on them. So far, I have been very heartened by the fact that the protests seem to be cutting across religious and caste lines. But if they take significantly violent turns and the minority community gets implicated, god help us all.

*Recently, General Bipin Rawat, then Army chief, made what was widely criticised as a political statement in a public forum...*

India has long prided itself on an apolitical military. One should not politicise the military, because once you do that you are headed in a very dangerous direction.

*Are we going to see a Pakistan-type situation in India in the future, with the army brass being politicised?*

Not in the foreseeable future, partly because India is so large and diverse, unlike Pakistan. But it may lead to a situation where the military becomes identified with a particular government rather than a neutral force, which is the last thing one wants in India.

In India, when all else fails you turn to the military. An army flag march seems to have an extremely salutary effect on quelling a civil disobedience or unrest. I saw that after the destruction of the Babri Masjid in December 1992. I was in Kolkata then. Also, think about divisions within the military. It happened already once in 1984 (during anti-Sikh riots). A certain number of army officers and men rebelled and had to be arrested. Do we really want to see that happen again?

I think all democratic institutions are under assault — the free press, judiciary, the investigating agencies... You name it. It’s like the Emergency without an Emergency being declared.

*Is Modi still hugely popular with the Indian diaspora in the US?*

A large number of people in the Indian diaspora were deeply disappointed with the Congress party. The country was completely adrift under the Congress. Modi five years ago looked like someone decisive, had the image of being free from the taint of corruption. He was someone who had a clear vision for India and came across as a muscular leader. And so they reposed a lot of hope and faith in him. Some of that has worn off. But the diaspora still has not recognised that he has failed to deliver on most of his promises and that he has been long on promises but short on delivery.

*Where do you think the Congress party went wrong?*

The Congress has to end its fascination with the Gandhi family. Else it cannot emerge as a viable opposition force. Rahul Gandhi is clueless. I don’t care how well-meaning he is. The party is so sycophantic that they are unable to shed the aura of the Gandhi family... For God’s sake, this country does not lack talent, but the talent must be allowed to flourish sometimes.

*You don’t think Rahul Gandhi is capable of leading the party?*

He is laughable. He cannot connect with the masses the way Modi does, and it has been demonstrated time and again.

*What do you think the Congress ought to do?*

The Congress must find a way to open up the ranks of its leadership and it also has to assert its distinctive set of policy priorities. It cannot come up with anaemic responses to the BJP. It has to vigorously sketch out its alternative vision for India. And the worst thing that the Congress has done is to play the soft-Hindutva line. It somehow thinks it can steal away the BJP voters, but it’s not going to work.

The Congress is not at all free of taints. It was in power when the Babri mosque was demolished. What did the Congress do when the Sikhs were being attacked in 1984? If anything, many of its leaders actively took part in the mob attacks. After the Babri demolition, I once spoke to Hamid Ansari. He had just retired from the Foreign Service and was not vice-president of India then. He said all he asked for was to be treated as an equal citizen of India, which I thought was an eminently reasonable position.

*Do you see the Congress making a comeback at the Centre?*

There are talented individuals in the Congress. But these people are not allowed to come up, to speak and act independently. I noticed that even my old friend Shashi Tharoor was extremely careful when asked about the leadership in the Congress.

*I know you follow Bengal politics in the US. How do you look at Mamata Banerjee?*

Mamata Banerjee is striking the right notes. She is doing so because she has her own constituency to cater to. Suddenly, she has become a great champion of the minorities and supporter of dissenters. But she has her own record of always having suppressed dissent. People have been arrested in Bengal for writing critically of her on Facebook. Suddenly, she has become a champion of civil rights. She is not doing this out of any moral convictions. I wish that was the case. You need to understand her politics to understand this.

*Do you think the BJP has a chance of coming to power in Bengal in 2021?*

They won a number of seats in the 2019 general elections in Bengal. There is a real danger, particularly in these extremely polarised times.

*Well, many in Bengal trace their roots to what is now Bangladesh. Those from refugee families carry bitter memories of being persecuted and evicted from their land of ancestors...*

Those memories can be stoked and revived. There is a latent anti-Muslim sentiment in Bengal based upon historical memories. They can be revived and channeled into votes. The perceived appeasement of a community can boomerang on the ruling party in Bengal. There is a real danger of that.







Published on January 16, 2020


----------



## VikingRaider

God Parshuram said:


> Even BD government has said that they are ready to accept their citizens back if the process is done as per international norms. India is just going to do that. *Why should any country have any problem in accepting their own citizens?*



BD govt says that if their is really any illegal Bangladeshi in India, then we are ready to take them back. But first you have to prove them they are really illegal Bangladeshi, otherwise no reason to recognize anyone as so called illegal Bangladeshi!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Mr Permit Shah, this is not your job*
The fresh glare coincided with a move by US Senators to seek information on the Kashmir clampdown

By Anita Joshua in New Delhi

Published 15.02.20, 3:42 AM
Updated 15.02.20, 3:42 AM

3 mins read






Amit Shah(File photo)

Union home minister Amit Shah’s offer to grant permission to politicians to visit Jammu and Kashmir has opened him to Opposition ridicule and charges of misrepresentation.

The fresh glare coincided with a move by US Senators to seek information on the Kashmir clampdown, which has surprised analysts because it came too close to President Donald Trump’s visit to India later this month.

The European Union, while acknowledging positive steps to restore normality in Kashmir, on Friday called for the swift lifting of the remaining restrictions in the new Union Territory.

The Opposition deployed sarcasm and cited specific instances to challenge Shah after he said at the Times Now conclave on Thursday that “they (Rahul Gandhi and Sitaram Yechury) never went to Kashmir after they were stopped once. They can go now. Anyone can go there now, we will give permission to everyone.”


CPM general secretary Yechury, who was detained twice at Srinagar airport before he approached the Supreme Court for permission to visit, was quick to respond: “Since when do Indians need permission to travel to any other part of India from Amit Shah?”

Yechury called out the inaccuracies in Shah’s statement.

“I went again to Kashmir, Mr Shah, without your condescending permission, but after filing a case in the Supreme Court. You not only run a brutal and insensitive government but also an incompetent one, if your agencies didn’t tell you that I went to Kashmir thrice,” Yechury tweeted.

The CPI’s D. Raja, who had gone along with Yechury on the first two attempts to visit Srinagar, had the same question for Shah.

“Who is he to give us permission to visit a part of this country? On the one hand, the government claims that normalcy has returned, and then he says permission is needed. What kind of normalcy is this?’’

Raja and Yechury were the first politicians to try to visit Srinagar soon after the constitutional contours of the erstwhile state were changed in early August. The two leaders were turned away from the airport itself, not allowed to exit it or even engage with other passengers inside.

Subsequently, both Left leaders went with other Opposition party members, including Congress MP Rahul, only to be turned away again from the airport.

Eventually, Yechury first and then former Jammu and Kashmir chief minister Ghulam Nabi Azad managed to enter Srinagar with the Supreme Court’s intervention.

On Friday, the RJD’s Manoj Jha used sarcasm in his response: “Thank you @AmitShah ji for this ‘great favour’ in a democratic country. But before we decide to visit as you have now very kindly ‘allowed’ us... would we be able to meet your/our colleagues like @F_Abdullah01 @OmarAbdullah @MehboobaMufti…? Waiting!”

Further, Jha told reporters: “I am grateful to the honourable home minister for giving us permission to go somewhere. This is the current status of our democracy where the home minister will decide who can go where. Anyway, now that you have given us permission to go after organising a couple of conducted tours for legislators from abroad and diplomats, we are ready to go.

“But will we go and ask the Chinar tree how do you like the normalcy? Please give us permission also to meet the detained leaders. And, after we return, we shall publicly express our gratitude to the home minister for allowing us to travel in our own country.”

The Opposition has been upset over the government facilitating visits for foreign legislators and diplomats while preventing India’s own politicians from visiting Jammu and Kashmir and meet their colleagues and interact freely with the people.

In October, the government had facilitated a private visit of members of the European Parliament — mostly from far-Right parties — and in January and again this week, diplomats based in Delhi were taken to the new Union Territory on a conducted visit.

Asked about their head of mission’s assessment of the visit, Virginie Battu-Henriksson, the EU spokesperson for foreign affairs and security policy, said: “The visit confirmed that the government of India has taken positive steps to restore normalcy. Some restrictions remain, notably on Internet access and mobile services, and some political leaders are still in detention. While we recognise the serious security concerns, it is important that the remaining restrictions be lifted swiftly.”

The two-day visit to Srinagar and Jammu ended on Thursday and was followed up on Friday with a briefing by national security adviser Ajit Doval.

*Four members of the US Senate have written to secretary of state Mike Pompeo seeking details on detentions and the clampdown in Jammu and Kashmir, besides the number of individuals at risk of statelessness in case the NRC is implemented.*

*They also sought information on excessive use of force against those protesting the Citizenship (Amendment) Act. Pompeo has been given 30 days to respond.*

*The letter — signed by two senators each from the Republicans and the Democrats — reminds the US government of the inclusion of Kashmir-related restrictions in the Foreign Operations and Related Programs Appropriations Report, describing the Modi government’s actions as “troubling”.*

The letter of the senators has surprised Capitol Hill watchers, coming as it does less than a fortnight before President Trump embarks on his India visit, more so because one of the signatories is Lindsey Graham, known to be close to Trump.

South Asia senior associate at the Washington-based Wilson Centre, Michael Kugelman, tweeted: “I’m not one to overstate the impact of Congress’s criticism of India, but this is big — a strongly worded letter from a bipartisan group of senators, including Lindsey Graham who has Trump’s ear on foreign policy issues. This isn’t liberal bias. It’s a tough bipartisan message.”

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
12:19 pm, February 5, 2020 / Last Updated: 12:39 pm, February 1, 2020

*I have to go to Detention Camp because my parents do not know my birthplace: Rajasthan Chief Minister*





State Chief Minister Ashok Gehlot spoke at the anti-CAA movement in Jaipur yesterday. Photo: Collected

Star Online Desk

Rajasthan Chief Minister Ashok Gehlot remarked that he would also have to go to detention camp because his parents did not know his birthplace. He also called on the central government to repeal the citizenship law to protect India's peace and harmony.

He made the remarks yesterday after appearing in the anti-CAA movement in Jaipur, Rajasthan. India's media Times of India reports this.

Jaipur has been protesting against citizenship law for almost two months. Chief Minister Ashok Gehlot was there yesterday.

"If I cannot give my (parents) details, then I will have to go to the detention center," he said. I do not know the birthplace of my parents. You are sure that if such a situation occurs I will go to the Detention Center first. "

The Chief Minister of Rajasthan also said, “The government has the right to make laws. The law has to be taken into consideration of the countrymen. Protests are taking place all over the country, like Delhi's Shaheenbagh. Therefore, before the central government, people have to understand the emotions.

Ashok Gehlot said, “The citizenship law is against the constitution of the country. The Center should repeal this law. ”


----------



## Bilal9

1:40 AM, February 27, 2020 / Last Updated: 1:20 pm, February 27, 2020
*Delhi Following** Gujarat model, death toll now 38*

দিল্লী সংঘর্ষের নমুনা। ছবি: এএফপি




Samples of the Delhi collision. Photo: AFP

Star Online Desk

The death toll in the communal clashes in Delhi has risen to five. Indian media reported the Times of India and NDTV. However, Delhi police claimed that the situation was normal today.

Meanwhile, Aam Aadmi Party leader Tahir Hussain has been charged with murder, arson and clashes Thursday evening. He has been accused of involvement in the murder of Intelligence Officer Ankit Sharma. However, Tahir denied the allegations.

Until Tuesday night, neither Prime Minister Narendra Modi nor President Ram Nath Kobind had made a public statement about the violence in northeast Delhi. The Prime Minister tweeted and urged Delhiites to remain calm on Wednesday.

According to Home Minister Amit Shah, government officials have urged the media to perform their duties properly. He also appealed to the people not to spread rumors.

Without the government's propaganda on the conflict in Delhi, no special initiative was seen. Moreover, what is being propagated as a conflict between two parties is not a reflection of the correct picture. *Strong allegations have been made that the police along with BJP cadres and cadres are attacking the mostly Muslim residents of Northeast Delhi, burning houses and shops.*

On Tuesday night, South Asian analyst Michael Kugelman tweeted, "Violence continues in New Delhi due to high levels of silence by the Indian government. They are now having the worst time of the year. Yet they are deaf. Which is sad and worrying. At such times, peace and unity are very much needed. Nothing can be heard about that. "

ছবি দ্য টেলিগ্রাফের সৌজন্যে




Photo courtesy of The Telegraph

Though the Indian government was silent, one Justice S Muralidhar was especially vocal on the Delhi conflict. The hearing of the case was going on in his Ejlaas. He sharply criticized the central government, state government and Delhi police in the case yesterday morning.

During the hearing of the case, Justice S Muralidhar said, "We do not want another anti-Sikh riot." On that day, the court directed Delhi Police to ensure proper treatment of the injured in the riots. The court also directed the FIR to be filed against the three BJP leaders.

Due to such a decision, on Wednesday night, Justice M Muralidhar also had to fall under the wrath of the Indian government. His transfer was ordered Wednesday night. He has been transferred from the Delhi High Court to the Punjab and Haryana High Court.

Narendra Modi was the Chief Minister during the hellish violence in Gujarat, and Amit Shah was the Home Minister of Gujarat. Now Narendra Modi is the Prime Minister of India, Amit Shah is the Union Home Minister. Compare that with the Gujarat massacre in the Indian media. Compared to Nero's flute context.


----------



## Bilal9

1:40 AM, February 27, 2020 / Last Updated: 1:40 AM, February 27, 2020
*What is happening in Delhi is not a 'riot'*

দিল্লিতে সংঘর্ষে নিহত ব্যক্তির স্বজনের আহাজারি। ২৭ ফেব্রুয়ারি ২০২০। ছবি: রয়টার্স




Relatives in Delhi mourning their family member killed in clashes on 28 February 2021. Photo: Reuters

What is happening in Delhi is not a 'riot', those who call it a riot are commenting on the Gerua (saffron) forces of India either intentionally or unintentionally. *I refuse to call it a "clash of anti-CAA and CAA-supporters". *What is happening is the state-backed Gerua (saffron) Hindutva terrorist attack - the Muslim population is its first target but not the only target. In the future, others will be affected. *The target is a pluralistic India.*

*The attacks and killings in Delhi are one of the phased steps to create a Hindu state. Section 370 repealed, NRC, CAA - these are part of that step; In the same manner, armed men have now been mobilized against the people of India who believe in pluralism, the police in India are in alignment with the Hindutva armed terrorist forces.*

With their group rejected in the Delhi elections the BJP and the Sangh Parivar families are now trying to show that they will implement their agenda with the use of force. They will tackle any obstacle with brute, crude action. The BJP is now relying on the fanaticism of ideological armed Hindutva fanatics, not on the force of the 37 per cent of the votes cast in the last elections across the country for them.

The role of the Kejriwal administration in Delhi is now in question. Greetings to the unequal adventure of those who have been on the highways and by-ways in Delhi - the resistance that has raised a large part of the citizens of India over the past few months. The bloodshed of murder in Delhi is in the hands of Modi - whoever is dragging him in the chest, those who are holding him like Trump will also have to take responsibility for the murders by being an accessory to these events in the future.

It is important to remember that this war is not only for the citizens of India - its future is concerned with the interests of the citizens of all South Asian countries. The rise of the Modi and Hindutva in India and the influence of India's behavior on other South Asian countries has been, is, and will continue to be a factor of interest to South Asian countries. That is why it is necessary to stand up for this fight, express sympathy and prepare for protest in the presence of Modi and the RSS family in the future.


----------



## VikingRaider

Bilal9 said:


> 1:40 AM, February 27, 2020 / Last Updated: 1:40 AM, February 27, 2020
> *What is happening in Delhi is not a 'riot'*
> 
> দিল্লিতে সংঘর্ষে নিহত ব্যক্তির স্বজনের আহাজারি। ২৭ ফেব্রুয়ারি ২০২০। ছবি: রয়টার্স
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Relatives in Delhi mourning their family member killed in clashes on 28 February 2021. Photo: Reuters
> 
> What is happening in Delhi is not a 'riot', those who call it a riot are commenting on the Gerua (saffron) forces of India either intentionally or unintentionally. *I refuse to call it a "clash of anti-CAA and CAA-supporters". *What is happening is the state-backed Gerua (saffron) Hindutva terrorist attack - the Muslim population is its first target but not the only target. In the future, others will be affected. *The target is a pluralistic India.*
> 
> *The attacks and killings in Delhi are one of the phased steps to create a Hindu state. Section 370 repealed, NRC, CAA - these are part of that step; In the same manner, armed men have now been mobilized against the people of India who believe in pluralism, the police in India are in alignment with the Hindutva armed terrorist forces.*
> 
> With their group rejected in the Delhi elections the BJP and the Sangh Parivar families are now trying to show that they will implement their agenda with the use of force. They will tackle any obstacle with brute, crude action. The BJP is now relying on the fanaticism of ideological armed Hindutva fanatics, not on the force of the 37 per cent of the votes cast in the last elections across the country for them.
> 
> The role of the Kejriwal administration in Delhi is now in question. Greetings to the unequal adventure of those who have been on the highways and by-ways in Delhi - the resistance that has raised a large part of the citizens of India over the past few months. The bloodshed of murder in Delhi is in the hands of Modi - whoever is dragging him in the chest, those who are holding him like Trump will also have to take responsibility for the murders by being an accessory to these events in the future.
> 
> It is important to remember that this war is not only for the citizens of India - its future is concerned with the interests of the citizens of all South Asian countries. The rise of the Modi and Hindutva in India and the influence of India's behavior on other South Asian countries has been, is, and will continue to be a factor of interest to South Asian countries. That is why it is necessary to stand up for this fight, express sympathy and prepare for protest in the presence of Modi and the RSS family in the future.


Remember the ryhme that you used to hear from your grandmother in your childhood? Read again, just insert the word *sanghi* instead of bargi ( বর্গী).
The ryhme is,

*****
Khoka ghumalo para juralo bargi ( *read sanghi*) elo deshe
Bulbuli te dhan kheyeche khajna debo Kise,
Dhan phuralo pan phuralo khajnar upay ki
Ar kota din sobur Koro rosun bunechhi.
*****


The bargi terrorism now turned in to sanghi terrorism. Bargis were uncontrollable after the death of* Aurangzeb *, it looks sanghis are becoming uncontrollable like Bargis that time.

Both *dacoit *groups ( sanghi and bargi) seat in power and started masscare!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Old School

The speaker of BD parliament just cancelled her Delhi visit due on the 2nd of March.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VikingRaider

Here is a Bengali news that say that speaker postponed India visit! 

https://m.mzamin.com/article.php?mzamin=215459

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Old School

Bengalis must resist Modi from visiting BD. I am sure that 90% Bengalis don't support this visit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Atlas said:


> Remember the ryhme that you used to hear from your grandmother in your childhood? Read again, just insert the word *sanghi* instead of bargi ( বর্গী).
> The ryhme is,
> 
> *****
> Khoka ghumalo para juralo bargi ( *read sanghi*) elo deshe
> Bulbuli te dhan kheyeche khajna debo Kise,
> Dhan phuralo pan phuralo khajnar upay ki
> Ar kota din sobur Koro rosun bunechhi.
> *****
> 
> 
> The bargi terrorism now turned in to sanghi terrorism. Bargis were uncontrollable after the death of* Aurangzeb *, it looks sanghis are becoming uncontrollable like Bargis that time.
> 
> Both *dacoit *groups ( sanghi and bargi) seat in power and started masscare!



Well these new 'Bargis' may be jumping up and down a lot - but this is not the naive 17th or 18th century anymore. They will be given proper 'reception' if they ever cross the border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

Bilal9 said:


> Well these new 'Bargis' may be jumping up and down a lot - but this is not the naive 17th or 18th century anymore. They will be given proper 'reception' if they ever cross the border.


Bargi was terrible, and they occupied most of Indian land in 1759. Wikipedia said. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maratha_Empire.

Can the new bargis be given the same treatment? There is no Aurangzeb or not even alibardi Khan. Even tipu sultan lost battle against them. Look at the map ( wiki link) , it's same as present days BJP area. What a magic! BJP just grasp bihar and borgis didn't. Almost all are same.

So borgi dacoits were the same terrorist before, like present days.

However thankfully the borgis lost the third battle of panipat against durrani empire, that is present days Pakistan and Afghanistan. Can Pakistan dismantle the new borgis again?

Will there be another battle of panipat? Who is gonna lead the battle?

However maratha empire was dissolved after third Anglo maratha war ( 1805 - 1818) , and then East India company took control of total India. So now who will be doing that?

Game should be played like that time when USA dissolved Soviet, because now only balkanization of India can dissolve the demonic entity.

If they will be taken down in next Indian election, they will come again to power with more ferocity. Atleast history is the witness about there dacoit nature.

So not election, only *balkanization of India* is the real solution of this problem. But again, is it really possible,if yes then how long it will take?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*'All airports will be shut down if Modi arrives'*
*Online desk*
*Online February 26, 2024, Saturday, 6:19 pm | Last Updated: 4:00*






If the patience barrier breaks down, there will be dire situation. Hefazat-e-Islam Bangladesh Secretary General Junaid Babunagari has said that if Modi comes to Bangladesh, the entire country, including Dhaka, will be shut down.

Speaking to the chief guest at the protest rally in front of Hathazari Madrasa today, he said that the government should take responsibility for the situation in the country due to Modi's arrival. The people of the country will not tolerate the Hindutva terrorist on the soil of Bangladesh, neither the terrorist massacre of Delhi, nor the massacre of Gujarat.

The protest rally was also addressed by senior teachers of Hathazari Madrasa, Maulana Nurul Islam Jadid, custody leader Mufti Mahmudul Hassan Gunawi, Maulana Nasim Saheb, Maulana Mir Muhammad Qasem, Maulana Mufti Muhammad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

Bilal9 said:


> *'All airports will be shut down if Modi arrives'*
> *Online desk*
> *Online February 26, 2024, Saturday, 6:19 pm | Last Updated: 4:00*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the patience barrier breaks down, there will be dire situation. Hefazat-e-Islam Bangladesh Secretary General Junaid Babunagari has said that if Modi comes to Bangladesh, the entire country, including Dhaka, will be shut down.
> 
> Speaking to the chief guest at the protest rally in front of Hathazari Madrasa today, he said that the government should take responsibility for the situation in the country due to Modi's arrival. The people of the country will not tolerate the Hindutva terrorist on the soil of Bangladesh, neither the terrorist massacre of Delhi, nor the massacre of Gujarat.
> 
> The protest rally was also addressed by senior teachers of Hathazari Madrasa, Maulana Nurul Islam Jadid, custody leader Mufti Mahmudul Hassan Gunawi, Maulana Nasim Saheb, Maulana Mir Muhammad Qasem, Maulana Mufti Muhammad.


Hifazat is strong. Remember what they had done in 2013? I am afraid, and wondering how govt will manage them? AL played a dirty card by inviting Modi. If Modi come if can cause AL serious trouble of hefazat really act as they said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Old School

Atlas said:


> Hifazat is strong. Remember what they had done in 2013? I am afraid, and wondering how govt will manage them? AL played a dirty card by inviting Modi. If Modi come if can cause AL serious trouble of hefazat really act as they said.


You will see that Modi himself will cancel the visit. Hefazat actually talking on behalf of Hasina due to strategic reasons.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VikingRaider

Old School said:


> You will see that Modi himself will cancel the visit. Hefazat actually talking on behalf of Hasina due to strategic reasons.


Oh yes, that could be true! It's great news then, hifazat is now AL ally, so yes you are right I think. Thanks for the idea bro!

What about jamat, why they are on street? Did they also became AL ally secretly?? I won't be surprised if it happened! I know the might of AL laboratory, the converter machine of Razakar to freedom fighter and freedom fighter to Razakar lol.
@Old School

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Old School

Atlas said:


> Oh yes, that could be true! It's great news then, hifazat is now AL ally, so yes you are right I think. Thanks for the idea bro!
> 
> What about jamat, why they are on street? Did they also became AL ally secretly?? I won't be surprised if it happened!


Jamat is traditionally always a pro-establishment party since it's inception during the British time. Same here in Pakistan. However, BD Jamat switched their qibla to Qatar from Saudi since 2010. They are now funded by Turkey-Qatar-Malaysia based Brotherhood. Yes, BD Jamat is now divided into two factions. The younger faction works with AL.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Old School said:


> You will see that Modi himself will cancel the visit. Hefazat actually talking on behalf of Hasina due to strategic reasons.



Well predicted!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Delhi riots: Outsiders came in trucks carrying bricks and bags, allege locals*
*Bhajanpura, Maujpur, Seemapuri residents claim only people from outside could unleash such violence.*






Protesters take cover from a burning car during violent clashes between anti and pro CAA demonstrations, at Jaffarabad, near Maujpur, New Delhi.
     
On Sunday evening, Om Veer, a resident of north-east Delhi’s Bhajanpura was sitting outside his shop on Pushta Road when he saw around 10 trucks being parked on the service lane carrying around 70 men with backpacks. All the men were in the 20 to 30 age-group, and they were all outsiders, Veer said.

Just 20 minutes later, another truck followed, carrying construction debris and pieces of bricks. Though Veer could not draw a connection between the two immediately, he began getting suspicious when he woke up to the news of violent communal clashes and stone-pelting across north-east Delhi the next morning.

“These people were not locals. They did not look like labourers. All were young men. Who knows what they were carrying in their backpacks? It could be stones, it could be weapons,” Veer said.

Even as Uttar Pradesh Police sealed three border roads adjoining north-east Delhi, several residents claim that unruly elements continue to enter areas around Seemapuri, Bhajanpura, Maujpur and Jafrabad using smaller routes. Though three primary entry points -- Laal Bagh, DLF embankment road in Loni, and Tulsi Niketan border in Sahibabad -- are now protected by the police from both sides, there are several internal roads from where cars and two-wheelers can access the Capital.


Some of these roads, especially around Bhajanpura and Maujpur, are also wide enough for medium-sized trucks.

On Wednesday, Delhi chief minister Arvind Kejriwal, in his address at the Delhi assembly, had also put the blame of the violence on “outsiders”.

“Delhi’s people are peace-loving, everyone wants peace and nobody wants riots. We strive to make a better Delhi for our children. Common people of Delhi are not involved in the riots. People from outside Delhi, political elements, and miscreants are responsible for the rioting,” Kejriwal said.


Even on Friday, residents in Seemapuri claimed that they had seen outsiders being brought into Delhi to insight fresh communal clashes that have already claimed 42 lives.

Mohammad Irfan, a resident of Seemapuri, said that he was guarding his colony gates with his neighbours around 2am on Friday when he saw three vehicles, with Haryana registration numbers, come their way. His colony is less than 2km away from UP’s Shaheed Nagar, and the route is not secured by any security agency.

“We could not see how many people there were in these vehicles, but when the residents surrounded them, they quickly turned their vehicles and went away,” said Irfan.


Thirty two-year-old Neelam Mishra, a resident of Zero Pushta, also bore witness to over a dozen motorcycles zoom through her neighbourhood late Tuesday night. He said that the Hindus and Muslims have lived in this neighbourhood peacefully for generations and any political interference cannot instigate neighbours against each other.

“Do you think children who have grown up together will murder and set each others’ houses on fire? These riots were orchestrated and these people were brought from outside. If these people were local people then someone should recognise them here,” Mishra said.

As these allegations mounted, Delhi traffic police officers said that it is difficult to doubt a heavy vehicle entering the city borders only because it is carrying people, because vehicles carrying labourers from the neighbouring states often go in and out of the city.

“Accusing police just because some vehicles managed to enter the city is wrong. Many trucks enter Delhi from UP, especially from these borders, carrying men who work in factories or taken as labourers by contractors,” a traffic officer from the area said, asking not to be named.

MS Randhawa, Delhi Police spokesperson said that the police was alert and was manning each of the riot-hit areas with a close watch. He said that the borders are tightly protected.

“The situation is getting better but we are looking out for any unruly elements that could disrupt peace,” Randhawa said.


----------



## Old School

This is not a communal riot. This is a government sponsored genocide of Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Old School said:


> This is not a communal riot. This is a government sponsored genocide of Muslims.



My thoughts exactly - that too with rented RSS thugs from other places. All this while their police stand aside like silent spectators. India is truly a banana republic now. It fits the definition...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

The definition of courage is when fifteen ball-less extremist Hindu idiots beat up on an unarmed person just because he happens to be follower of a different religion, namely Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Old School

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/bang...-against-indian-premier.655952/#post-12133457

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

Old School said:


> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/bang...-against-indian-premier.655952/#post-12133457
> View attachment 611621
> View attachment 611622
> View attachment 611623
> View attachment 611624
> View attachment 611625


Wow AL is in trouble I think . Because workers party( Marxist and ally of AL but now not part of govt after 30 December 2018 election) who are part of infamous chetona cult ( extreme anti Pakistani cult) also protesting against govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Old School

Atlas said:


> Wow AL is in trouble I think . Because workers party( Marxist and ally of AL but now not part of govt after 30 December 2018 election) who are part of infamous chetona cult ( extreme anti Pakistani cult) also protesting against govt.


I can confirm you that Workers Party of Bangladesh led by Rashed Khan Menon isn't anti-Pakistan at all. The only anti-Pakistan leftist party is CPB which is traditionally an Indo-Soviet brainchild. CPB serves as the cultural front for Awami League along with their branches like Udichi and Bangladesh Student Union. There is another pro Indian leftist party JSD ( Inu).
Other than these two, Bangladeshi leftists are anti-India to the core.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VikingRaider

Old School said:


> I can confirm you that Workers Party of Bangladesh led by Rashed Khan Menon isn't anti-Pakistan at all. The only anti-Pakistan leftist party is CPB which is traditionally an Indo-Soviet brainchild. CPB serves as the cultural front for Awami League along with their branches like Udichi and Bangladesh Student Union. There is another pro Indian leftist party JSD ( Inu).


Yes I know that CPB and Udichi is the leading chetona clowns, but it's new to me that workers party isn't anti Pakistani. Well if it's the fact then it's really very good news. As if anyone can counter so called chetona cult, then other Marxists are the best bet! Although it's hard to understand and also* hard to believe the leftist clowns!*

Forget Inu, he is the well known enemy who were part of the martyrdom of Bangabandhu sheikh Mujib. I abhor this bastard Inu who danced on tank after martyrdom of Bangabandhu sheikh Mujibur Rahman.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Old School

Atlas said:


> Yes I know that CPB and Udichi is the leading chetona clowns, but it's new to me that workers party isn't anti Pakistani. Well if it's the fact then it's really very good news. As if anyone can counter so called chetona cult, then other Marxists are the best bet! Although it's hard to understand and also* hard to believe the leftist clowns!*
> 
> Forget Inu, he is the known enemy who were part of the martyrdom of Bangabandhu sheikh Mujib. I abhor this bastard Inu.


Not so difficult to understand if you know the history of the leftist parties in Bangladesh. Only JSD and CPB were founded with Indian supervision.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Listen to this Hindutva nutcase (Subramanian Swamy) on what their Hindu Rashtra plans are. Better yet - formulate a plan to counter these morons now...hard to believe his own daughter ended up marrying a Muslim. Now you do the math...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Here is a very interesting piece by an influential commentator from Indian news media outlet "The Print" (posted after CAA/NRC passed in Indian Parliament) on why the RSS propaganda dissing Bangladeshis as "seventh worlders desperately wanting to get to India at any cost".


----------



## Bilal9

The following blog piece is by Syed Ali Mujtaba, who is a highly educated academic, a media trainer, visual communicator, journalist and a documentary film maker from the city of Chennai. His religion being Islam, his viewpoint on CAA/NRC in India is different from Sanghi thugs. I find his observations refreshing, focused, incisive and timely. Enjoy...

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Stop India’s Churning Process or it will be a Failing Welfare State*
Syed Ali Mujtaba




Cambridge historian Anil Seal in his monumental work, “The Emergence of Indian Nationalism: Competition and Collaboration in the Later Nineteenth Century (1971),” writes, *‘In 1857, India was not one nation, in fact there was no nation, India was a jumble mumble of societies, a graveyard of nationalities and India nationalism was yet to be born. Anil Seal attributes the birth of Indian nationalism to the British rule that incubated Indian nationalism for next hundred years and gave it as a parting gift to every Indian.*





There may be some who may disagree with Anil Seal’s thesis but it seems in contemporary India this is a hot currency. The current rulers are reaping rich dividends of this gifted nationalism and peddling it in a new flavor that is ultra-nationalism.

The ultra-nationalism is being preached and practiced at its splendid best during the current regime. Those at the helm of power are projecting ultra-nationalism by bringing Hindu militancy into _sanatam dharma_. In the quest to glorify Hinduism they are targeting the helpless Muslim minorities, crushing the democratic norms and a doing a host of other things that bemoan India sliding towards a failing welfare state.

This is how India’s churning process is going on. There are two distinctive trends that is vividly being witnessed are the new political and social agenda of the ruling dispensation. The political agenda is the project _Hindu Rastra_ and the social agenda is to purge the Muslims and suppress them to the extent that they convert their faith into Hinduism. The other notable features of the churning up are as follows:




*The leaders of ruling party are consciously making noise about the glorious past of the Hindus. They want to regain the glorious past so that the supremacy of Hindus could be reestablished. In this world view Muslims are the biggest villains. Hence they need to be extricated from India.* The fallout from the thought process of regaining the glorious past of the Hindus are; CAA, NPR, NCR etc. all anti- Muslim ideas.

*Cinematic art is being used to glorify the lost-golden age of Hindus. There is distortion of history in Indian cinema and manufacturing of Hindu glory. Common themes in current Indian movies are hate against Muslim rulers and glorification of Hindu rulers.*





This ultra-nationalism is emanating from the ruling party’s head that is Prime Minister Modi. *Modi who has now come to symbolize as India is Modi and Modi is India. Any criticism of Modi is considered an attack on the prestige of the nation.*

*Then the ultra-nationalist is using Islamophobia and bigotry against Muslims as its twin weapon to hold the sanatan dharmist under its umbrella. This recipe is working well in India and demonizing Muslims is the best bet to flag the cause of ultra-nationalism. *

Suppression of freedom of expression is another facet of the churning out process currently underway in India. Criticism of the government is taken as an attack on the nation. If anyone dares to criticize the ruling party, he/she is called anti-national. As such the word anti-national has become most fancy in today’s lexicon. Any dissent has to be suppressed as anti-national and its punishment is under the sedition and treason laws.
Most of the news media are directly or indirectly controlled by the ruling party. In India, Media has to glorify the ill-conceived policies of the government or have to face its punitive wrath. The fourth estate is under the tutelage of the government that is holding the largest democracy of the world at its mercy.

In India corporate houses is being protected, as they are the ones who supply money to the political parties and make them come to power. Therefore the political parties have vested interest to protect the corporate houses because they want funds from business houses to run the election. The corporate houses reap rich dividends from political party they back assumes power. Both have mutual interest in protection of each other’s interests.
After Muslims, the labor force is the most suppressed entity in this country. Under the neo-capitalism paradigm, the labor force is seen with disdain. The present is making all attempts to suppress the labor forces and they are rendered completely helpless. The current government does not know the power of organized labor movement that has toppled many such power drunken regimes in the world.





In sum, the executive, the judiciary, the bureaucracy, the police, the army, the media, the education system, some professionals are all part of the churning process that India is facing today. They are not just individuals who responsible for the cancerous growth in India’s body. The imprints of churning up have permeated deep into the entire state apparatus.

Well these are some of the inchoate images that are at work to change the nature and character of India. In this changing India, many Indians are in a state of despair dejection and suffocation. They do not know how to deal with the fascist forces that have taken over the country.





There is wide spread protests seen all over India as the fascist forces are hell bent to change the nature and character of the country. The only ray of hope in such moments of despair is the ordinary people of this land. The common masses have raised a standard of revolt against those who are propagating the fascist ideology to make India a Hindu state.

The common man is undeterred by the state repression and is fighting tooth and nail to protect the fundamental character of India. They are vociferously opposing this fascist regime and have come on the streets in large numbers opposing this repressive government.





*As the Hindu India is galloping on the bosom of modern India, the burden of hope rests on the shoulders of the common Indians. They are kindling the hope that hard earned Indian nationalism helped Indian gain freedom from the foreign rule should not be surrendered to few thugs who are using ultra-nationalism to remain in power. 
In these moments of introspection, as Indians we first need to recognize these disturbing trends unfolding before us. Then we need to organize to oppose the fascist policies of the current government and stop such ill-conceived churning process. As Indians if we are not going and arrest this slide, India will soon be bracketed as failing welfare state.*


----------



## Bilal9

*For Bengali Muslim Migrants in Wadala, Discrimination and Hunger Go Hand in Hand*
The erratic availability of food has become a regular feature in the lives of around 800-1,000 Muslim labourers from West Bengal.





Around 1000 Bengali speaking Muslim migrant workers are stuck without food in the garment units in Mumbai. Photo: Special arrangement





Sukanya Shantha
14/APR/2020

*Mumbai: “It is a horrible thing to be a daily wage labourer in such times, but even worse is to be a Muslim labourer from (West) Bengal,” says 30-year-old Ershad Hossain, a worker at a local garment shop in Wadala’s National Market.*

On April 11, Hossain had walked over three kilometres from the National Market to the Sewri Bus depot and waited for nearly four hours in a queue hoping to procure some food for himself and 25 others from Murshidabad stuck with him at a local garment workshop.

The queue was too long and the food too little. After the four-hour-long wait under the scorching sun, Hossain had to return empty-handed. Hossain and his co-workers went without any food that day. The next day, on Sunday, Hossain went with two more of his co-workers and queued up much earlier. They managed to get dal and rice that afternoon. That was their first and the last meal of the day.

This erratic availability of food has become a regular feature in the lives of Hossain and around 800-1,000 more Muslim labourers from West Bengal who have been surviving at the mercy of local NGOs and some good samaritans. This help, Hossain says, has been sparsely available and they have deprived of food on most days to the point of starvation.





Migrant workers in a garment unit in Mumbai. Photo: Special arrangement

*These workers, who are all Muslim, belong to different districts in West Bengal. Many migrated to Mumbai over a decade ago and have been working at different garments units for a meagre payment of Rs 350-500 for over 12-14 hours of work. Labourers who spoke to The Wire said since they spoke Bengali and belonged to the Muslim community, they were always looked at with suspicion and had become easy targets of the local political and police ire.


Mosibur Shaikh said that each time the labourers lined up for food, they were told that the food was not for them. “The food is clearly organised for those in need but we are not counted in them. We are driven away after being told that we are “outsiders”. When one of us argued and demanded that food be made available to all, someone in the crowd called us Bangladeshis. We retreated immediately,” said Mosibur and claimed that the police too had been particularly harsh and had caned people who had queued up for food.*

Also read: Surat: Migrant Workers Defy Lockdown, Demand Wages and Return to Home State

*Abdul Shaikh, a young labourer from Birbhum in West Bengal said that it was not the hunger that had been bothering him as much but the humiliation that he and his co-workers were made to endure. “Hum kamaate the aur hum khaate they, kissi ke saamne haath nahi failaaya kabhi. Lekin aaj who bhi karna padh raha hai (We earned and we ate, we never had to beg before anyone. But today we have to do that too),” Shaikh said.*

Since the countrywide lockdown was announced on March 21, the workers here have not been paid. “For a few days, our employers gave us some pocket money and, on some days, arranged for a one-time meal, but that too has stopped. We have absolutely no money left with us,” says Tahir Shaikh.

Sewri and Wadala regions of the city house several small garment units. Each unit employees anywhere between ten to 30 workers, who are involved in the work of segregating, cutting, stitching, and packaging. These are small outlets and the clothes processed here are sold in local markets. Although the employers make a decent profit, the employers have never taken responsibility for their workers’ labour rights.

These workers get daily wages and their payment is dependent on the work they manage on a daily basis. Since there has been no work since the lockdown, the employers say they are not liable to pay them. “They said they can only allow us to live here,” Tahir said. “_Baaki tum dekhlo_ (Rest you manage),” Tahir said, quoting his employer.





Around 1,000 Bengali-speaking Muslim migrant workers are stuck without food in the garment units in Mumbai. Photo: Special arrangement

The plight of migrant workers across the country has been evident as several hundred workers remain stuck in different parts of the state and the nation. While the Maharashtra state government has made shelter homes and food available in some areas, in most areas, NGOs and other self- help groups have stepped up and extended help.

The Public Distribution System hasn’t taken the predicament of migrant workers into account on the grounds that they are not locals. Tahir said he had, along with several other workers, approached the local political leaders and asked that food grains be organised for them. “We aren’t asking for much. Just basic rice and dal to survive this period. But even that hasn’t been made available,” he said.

Also read: Gujarat Police to Probe Allegation That Migrant Workers Were Forced Into Container Trucks


The lockdown has not only impacted workers stuck in the city but also their families back home. Ershad said that his family of six is dependent on the money he sends home every month. “My children are very young and my wife takes care of them alone. I managed to borrow some money and sent it to them last month. They have been living a hand-to-mouth existence,” he said.

The elected representatives of the region have not extended any support to the workers either. Kalidas Kolambkar, the MLA of Wadala constituency and a senior BJP leader said that his resources had been stretched and that he had been finding it difficult to reach out to people in the region. “This region has just too many labourers and daily wage workers. Besides that, there are several other poor families that need our help. We have reached out to nearly 5,000 persons and each day we have been getting more and more demands,” Kolambkar said.


----------



## Bilal9

*Amartya Sen on The Wire, the Police and Beyond*
India's hard-fought democratic rights are at risk because of striking misuse of political power by the ruling party, writes the *Nobel laureate*.





File photo of economist Amartya Sen. Photo: PTI





Amartya Sen

13 HOURS AGO

Steps to undermine democracy in India are becoming increasingly common. The police action by the Uttar Pradesh government – ruled by the same political party that runs the Central government – against _The Wire_ and its founding editor, Siddharth Varadarajan, shows how far-reaching the destructive stabs at democracy have become in India.

_The Wire_’s views on what is happening differ from those of the government, but it is terrible to see, related to that difference, the attempt of the UP police to press the charge of criminality against _The Wire_, with the possibility of arrest of its editor.

As a proud Indian citizen, I have to hang my head in shame at the gross misbehaviour of our elected leaders – both for their attempt to curb media independence and for their efforts to violate freedom of speech in the country. While recording my condemnation of this particular case – and demanding that the charges of criminality be immediately withdrawn – I cannot but reflect on the general subject of the decline of democratic freedom in my country.

The thoroughly unjust criminal proceedings against Varadarajan and _The Wire_ are terrible developments for India. They are so not just because they bring out – for the whole world to see – how incredibly intolerant the largest democracy in the world has become under its present leadership. India’s fall from democratic norms has been, in recent years, a subject of widespread discussion – and frequent denunciation – in the world, bringing sadness to India’s friends and much joy to its enemies. Serious as this global fall is – from which India’s recovery would take time (after the present political leaders get replaced, as will no doubt happen sooner or later – that is hardly the worst aspect of this terrible police action and of similar acts of authoritarianism in many parts of India. The main loss for India from such striking misuse of political power is surely its far-reaching domestic consequence.

Democracy in India has accomplished many positive results. The persistent occurrence of devastating famines in India, which characterised British India, stopped immediately with the establishment of democratic governance and media freedom. There are many other achievements, for example the major advances by India in intellectual creativity, making use of a combination of democratic tolerance and extensive media freedom. While there are other democratic objectives such as the removal of poverty and of gross inequality which need to be pursued further, they could be achieved with better policies within – and helped by – a democratic political system. Even if China is seen as having done well notwithstanding its restrictions on press freedom, that is a partial story (China also produced the largest famine in history during the Great Leap Forward), and the achievements are thoroughly dependent on the commitment of China’s leadership to schooling and basic healthcare for all, in line with the core political faith of the leadership, which has no parallel in India. To go against media independence in conditions like India’s cannot be an intelligent development policy.


Also Read: RSF Places India on List of Press Freedom’s Worst Digital Predators in 2020

Winning a general election gives the ruling party powers that can be interpreted in different ways, and sometimes more can be read into it than is constitutionally justified. The issue is not so much whether the spectacular outcome in the 2019 general elections was strongly influenced by a war – which tends to favour ruling parties (as the Falklands War turned Prime Minister Margaret Thatcher from trailing in the polls in 1982 to a resounding victor in 1983), nor whether it was pivotally influenced by the immensely larger electoral resources that the ruling party had. It concerns, rather, the misinterpretation of the powers that legitimately follow from a victory in a legislative election.

A victory here does not give the rulers the moral – or even legal – authority to identify someone as being “anti-national” merely because he or she is opposed to the government (which is not the nation). Nor does it allow the government to characterise a political disagreement with it as “sedition” (as has been repeatedly done by the Indian government). Nor, in the present case of the UP government’s police action, can any criminality charge be drawn based on a journalist’s different reading of facts from what the government wants people to believe.





Photo: Karnika Kohli/The Wire

*I end with two final points. First, no government lasts forever, even though the ruling groups might have the illusion that they would. The terrible departures from acceptable norms that the government may be able to push through right now may not be viewed in quite the same way in the future. Faiz Ahmed Faiz’s famous poem ‘Hum Dekhenge’, written in protest against President Zia ul Haq’s rule, pointed to a time in the future, when today’s deeds would be judged differently. Zia was all-powerful then, but how is he viewed today? And how are the politically invincible authoritarian rulers of Latin America of the past typically seen today? Are powerful rulers in India thoroughly indifferent to judgments that history will make?

Also Read: ‘We Have Witnessed’: A Tribute to ‘Hum Dekhenge’


The second point concerns our national history. India fought for democratic rights for a long time during its struggle for independence – many people gave their lives, and others went through huge hardship, to establish an independent democracy in our country – with a wonderful combination of citizens with many different religions, persuasions and convictions. That struggle was not for the arbitrary governance by an imperious regime that fits the UP police action against media freedom, combined with the attempted arrest of great journalists. We did understand in our colonial past the inferior status of being a citizen of the British Raj. But can we really accept having a similar subjugation in our own democracy?*

_Amartya Sen is an economist._


----------



## Bilal9

*Under Modi, India’s Press Is Not So Free Anymore*

By Vindu Goel and Jeffrey Gettleman

Photographs by Saumya Khandelwal

April 2, 2020

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/02/world/asia/modi-india-press-media.html

NEW DELHI — The Media One anchorman Vinesh Kunhiraman went on air as usual on March 6, ready to tell the station’s five million viewers in India’s Kerala State about the death anniversary of a beloved comedian and the latest news on the coronavirus pandemic.

Just a few minutes into the broadcast, he saw the managing editor rush to the studio floor, gesturing wildly. “I realized something was not right,” Mr. Kunhiraman recalled.

The station’s uplink suddenly went dead. Mr. Kunhiraman’s image dissolved into a blue screen. A bland message told viewers there was no signal. “We regret the inconvenience,” it said.

But this was no technical difficulty. The station had been cut off by an order from India’s Ministry of Information and Broadcasting. The government decided to block the channel for 48 hours because it had covered February’s biggest news story — the mob attacks on Muslims in New Delhi that flared into broader unrest — in a way that seemed “critical toward Delhi Police and R.S.S.,” the order said.

India’s free press has played a crucial role in protecting this country’s democracy since its independence from Britain in 1947. But journalists here now feel under attack.

Since Mr. Modi came to power in 2014, they say, his government has tried to control the country’s news media, especially the airwaves, like no other prime minister in decades. Mr. Modi has shrewdly cultivated the media to build a cult of personality that portrays him as the nation’s selfless savior.

At the same time, senior government officials have pressed news outlets — berating editors, cutting off advertising, ordering tax investigations — to ignore the uglier side of his party’s campaign to transform India from a tolerant, religiously diverse country into an assertively Hindu one.

With the coronavirus pandemic, Mr. Modi has gotten more blatant in his attempt to control coverage and, as with other difficult stories, some Indian news executives seem willing to go along.

Right before he announced the world’s largest coronavirus lockdown, on 1.3 billion people, Mr. Modi met with top news executives and urged them to publish “inspiring and positive stories” about the government’s efforts. Then, after the lockdown stranded half a million migrant workers, with some dying along the highways, his lawyers persuaded the Supreme Court this week to order all media to “publish the official version” of coronavirus developments, although outlets are still allowed to carry independent reporting.

An association of leading broadcasters was quick to praise the court decision, which many intellectuals said was yet another attack on India’s constitutionally guaranteed freedom of speech.

Through an aide, India’s information and broadcasting minister, Prakash Javadekar, initially agreed to discuss the government’s media policies. But in the two weeks since then, Mr. Javadekar has declined to answer any questions, including a written list emailed to him. His aide cited the demands of the coronavirus crisis.

India’s media universe is vast, perhaps the biggest in the world: More than 17,000 newspapers, 100,000 magazines, 178 television news channels and countless websites in dozens of languages. Thousands of Facebook pages call themselves news publishers, and YouTube is filled with local bulletins on everything from real estate trends to police raids.

*But Mr. Modi’s ministers have leaned on business leaders to cut off support to independent media, slowly strangling their operations. His government has pressured media owners to fire journalists who have criticized the prime minister and told them to stop running features like hate-crime trackers that have embarrassed Mr. Modi’s party.*

Police say Hindu nationalists were behind the 2017 murder of Gauri Lankesh, a female newspaper editor hailed as one of India’s most crusading journalists.

Like other populist leaders, Mr. Modi and his ministers bristle at any public criticism, whether from business executives, foreign leaders, or even schoolchildren.

And for the most part, Indian news outlets have knuckled under, concluding that since much of the public supports the prime minister, they should, too. *Even skeptical journalists censor themselves, afraid to be branded anti-national by a government that equates patriotism with support for Mr. Modi.*

His government has also imposed the strictest restrictions on foreign journalists in decades, suddenly and without explanation. Visas have been tightened, and foreign journalists have been banned from hotbeds of unrest such as northeast India and Jammu and Kashmir, a Muslim-majority area that was stripped of its statehood in August and put under a severe crackdown.

The Indian Express, just decided to cut salaries.

Even as Mr. Modi constantly touts India as the world’s largest democracy, its ranking on the Reporters Without Borders press freedom index is 140 out of 180.

*“In the past six years, the Indian media has deteriorated,” said Shakuntala Banaji, a media professor at the London School of Economics. “There is no semblance of truth or responsibility left in the vast majority of media reports.”*

the government announced the crackdown in Kashmir, M.K. Anand, the managing director of Times Network, sent his editors a directive.

“We are India’s leading news broadcasters,” he wrote in a WhatsApp message, seen by The New York Times. “It is important that we stay firmly with the national government at this juncture instead of focusing on finding faults.”

The Modi government has been particularly concerned about broadcast media, which reach into every corner of the country. It has approved very few new TV channels, and even Bloomberg, the American media giant, has been unable to get a license, despite investing millions of dollars with its Indian partner.

*In this environment, sharp criticism of Mr. Modi can end careers. After a host at the Hindi news channel ABP questioned the results of one of the prime minister’s initiatives to help poor farmers, the satellite transmission of the show was interrupted every time it was broadcast, said several people who worked at the station. The channel’s owners pressured the host, Punya Prasun Bajpai, to resign, and as soon as he left, the transmission interruptions stopped, the former employees said.*

*And after another ABP anchor, Abhisar Sharma, criticized Mr. Modi on live television about public safety, he was pulled off the air the same day. He, too, said he was pressured to quit.*

short video went viral, a state education officer filed a criminal complaint against Mr. Jaiswal, accusing him of conspiracy, false evidence and cheating, a crime that can draw up to seven years in jail.

His source at the school was promptly arrested. Fearing he was next, Mr. Jaiswal fled to New Delhi, where he hid for several weeks.

“Sometimes I felt like committing suicide,’’ he said.

Even though an investigation eventually vindicated his reporting and the police dropped the charges against him, Mr. Jaiswal continues to be stalked by people connected to the school, he said.

*He has reason to be afraid. Several Indian journalists have been killed in recent years, from a Kashmiri newspaper editor shot outside his office to a young journalist in Chhattisgarh found tied up in a forest.
*
the police had done little to stop Hindu mobs as they rampaged against Muslims.

But the broadcast ministry claimed that what these two stations reported “could enhance the communal disharmony across the country.” After many complaints about the shutdown, the broadcasting minister, Mr. Javadekar, reversed the orders the next morning.

“Press freedom is absolutely essential in a democratic setup and that is the commitment of the Modi government,” Mr. Javadekar said at a news conference, implying that the orders had been issued without his consent.

“But let me also say,” he concluded, “that everybody accepts that it has to be a responsible freedom.”









NDTV has laid off hundreds of journalists after what executives say was government pressure on its advertisers.


----------



## Bilal9

Governor of West Bengal (a BJP stalwart and a right wing Rajasthani clown) clashing with Mamata on war of words. How can this clown defy an elected Chief Minister of a state? Is it because she took a hard stance against CAA/NRC?

Time for people in WB to throw out these RSS Sanghi scum from West Bengal along with the Bihari, Gujju and Marathi business owners who sponsor them! Starve these a-holes and support our WB dadas who care about the future of a strong West Bengal.

*I suggest Bangladeshi tourits travelling to Kolkata not to support these RSS supporter Gangu businessmen next time they go to Kolkata for either shopping, hotel stays or restaurants or medical tourism. Mamata should prepare a list of RSS supporter businesses and Bangladeshi tourists can not support these idiots. @AfrazulMandal and @Joe Shearer dada your thoughts.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Unprecedented": Mamata Banerjee On Bengal Governor's "Abusive" Letters*
The Governor responded, tweeting: "I find no substance in her version, both in fact and law" and also indicating that a fresh chapter will be written in this face-off, saying: "Reply will be sent as her letter has content to which I cannot subscribe"
All IndiaReported by Monideepa Banerjie, Edited by Chandrashekar SrinivasanUpdated: May 02, 2020 11:26 pm IST
*
*
Bengal Chief Minister Mamata Banerjee and Governor Jagdeep Dhankar continue clash (File)

May 2, 2020
Mr Dhankar, however, also sought to play down the confrontation slightly given the coronavirus crisis, saying this was "no time to bicker" and calling on the Chief Minister to "focus on the grim situation and work in togetherness".

Earlier this week Mr Dhankar, in the second of a two-letter retort, accused Ms Banerjee of trying to cover up "monumental failures". He attacked the Chief Minister over what he called diversionary tactics and appeasement politics.

Ms Banerjee responded with a five-page letter reminding the Governor she was elected head of state and he was only nominated - a point she underlined in her second letter.


The Chief Minister quoted from three Supreme Court judgments to underline Mr Dhankar's status, pointing to a 2016 ruling in which the top court said "... not within the realm of the Governor to embroil himself in any political thicket. Governor must remain aloof from any disagreement, discord, disharmony... within individual political parties... Governor must keep clear of horse-trading".

At the end of the pointed letter Ms Banerjee told Mr Dhankar, in no uncertain terms, that he had limited powers to bring about any change and urged him to act "politely".






Bengal Governor Jagdeep Dhankhar and his wife at Mamata Banerjee's Durga Puja last year (File)

"In a nutshell... if you do not agree with my government... you may politely bring your grievance to my attention... if it still not resolved to your satisfaction, there is, unfortunately, no other power in you, so long as my government commands the confidence of the legislature," she said.

"Truth is always bitter but that is the constitutional truth," Ms Banerjee wrote.

The Chief Minister also urged the Governor to "desist from intensifying your efforts to usurp powers, especially during the humongous crisis which the nation and West Bengal are grappling with".

Bengal has reported around 800 COVID-19 cases and 33 deaths so far but the figures have been questioned by the Governor.

Across the country over 38,000 have been infected and 1,218 killed. The nationwide lockdown to break the chain of transmission, scheduled to end on Sunday, has been extended by two weeks.
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Mamata Banerjee scathing reply to Governor Jagdeep Dhankar calls his letter 'missile', says 'desist efforts to usurp power in Bengal'*
The West Bengal Chief Minister accused the Governor of preaching and sermonizing constitutional norms without practicing it and violating it.






Ankita Bhandari
@ankita_katty
Updated:
May 02, 2020, 20:27 PM IST


Kolkata: West Bengal Chief Minister Mamata Banerjee hit out at Governor Jagdeep Dhankhar on Saturday (May 2) and accused him of trying to usurp powers amid the coronavirus crisis. The Chief Minister asked him to desist from using official communications and logos on social media.

"Such words and such communications of such content, tenor and tone from a Governor to an elected CM are unprecedented in the annals of Indian constitutional and political history. Your words against me and my ministers and officers can be described as vituperative, intemperate, intimidating and abusive," Mamata said in her 13-page reply to Governor Dhankhar.

Accusing him of preaching and sermonising constitutional norms without practising it and violating it, Mamata said the Governor may not agree with her policies, but unfortunately, he has no other power than bringing it to her notice, as long as the government commands the confidence of the legislature.

"I beseech you to desist from intensifying your efforts to usurp powers, especially at the time of crisis.... You should desist from using official communications/logos for your continuous tweets on social media," she said.

The scathing attack from Mamata came after the Bengal Governor shot off two letters to the Chief Minister accusing her of hiding details regarding coronavirus cases in the state, and simultaneously asking her to cooperate with the Inter-Ministerial Central Team, which has visited the state to assess the situation.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Robbie

Bilal9 said:


> *Under Modi, India’s Press Is Not So Free Anymore*
> 
> By Vindu Goel and Jeffrey Gettleman
> 
> Photographs by Saumya Khandelwal
> 
> April 2, 2020
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/02/world/asia/modi-india-press-media.html
> 
> NEW DELHI — The Media One anchorman Vinesh Kunhiraman went on air as usual on March 6, ready to tell the station’s five million viewers in India’s Kerala State about the death anniversary of a beloved comedian and the latest news on the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> Just a few minutes into the broadcast, he saw the managing editor rush to the studio floor, gesturing wildly. “I realized something was not right,” Mr. Kunhiraman recalled.
> 
> The station’s uplink suddenly went dead. Mr. Kunhiraman’s image dissolved into a blue screen. A bland message told viewers there was no signal. “We regret the inconvenience,” it said.
> 
> But this was no technical difficulty. The station had been cut off by an order from India’s Ministry of Information and Broadcasting. The government decided to block the channel for 48 hours because it had covered February’s biggest news story — the mob attacks on Muslims in New Delhi that flared into broader unrest — in a way that seemed “critical toward Delhi Police and R.S.S.,” the order said.
> 
> India’s free press has played a crucial role in protecting this country’s democracy since its independence from Britain in 1947. But journalists here now feel under attack.
> 
> Since Mr. Modi came to power in 2014, they say, his government has tried to control the country’s news media, especially the airwaves, like no other prime minister in decades. Mr. Modi has shrewdly cultivated the media to build a cult of personality that portrays him as the nation’s selfless savior.
> 
> At the same time, senior government officials have pressed news outlets — berating editors, cutting off advertising, ordering tax investigations — to ignore the uglier side of his party’s campaign to transform India from a tolerant, religiously diverse country into an assertively Hindu one.
> 
> With the coronavirus pandemic, Mr. Modi has gotten more blatant in his attempt to control coverage and, as with other difficult stories, some Indian news executives seem willing to go along.
> 
> Right before he announced the world’s largest coronavirus lockdown, on 1.3 billion people, Mr. Modi met with top news executives and urged them to publish “inspiring and positive stories” about the government’s efforts. Then, after the lockdown stranded half a million migrant workers, with some dying along the highways, his lawyers persuaded the Supreme Court this week to order all media to “publish the official version” of coronavirus developments, although outlets are still allowed to carry independent reporting.
> 
> An association of leading broadcasters was quick to praise the court decision, which many intellectuals said was yet another attack on India’s constitutionally guaranteed freedom of speech.
> 
> Through an aide, India’s information and broadcasting minister, Prakash Javadekar, initially agreed to discuss the government’s media policies. But in the two weeks since then, Mr. Javadekar has declined to answer any questions, including a written list emailed to him. His aide cited the demands of the coronavirus crisis.
> 
> India’s media universe is vast, perhaps the biggest in the world: More than 17,000 newspapers, 100,000 magazines, 178 television news channels and countless websites in dozens of languages. Thousands of Facebook pages call themselves news publishers, and YouTube is filled with local bulletins on everything from real estate trends to police raids.
> 
> *But Mr. Modi’s ministers have leaned on business leaders to cut off support to independent media, slowly strangling their operations. His government has pressured media owners to fire journalists who have criticized the prime minister and told them to stop running features like hate-crime trackers that have embarrassed Mr. Modi’s party.*
> 
> Police say Hindu nationalists were behind the 2017 murder of Gauri Lankesh, a female newspaper editor hailed as one of India’s most crusading journalists.
> 
> Like other populist leaders, Mr. Modi and his ministers bristle at any public criticism, whether from business executives, foreign leaders, or even schoolchildren.
> 
> And for the most part, Indian news outlets have knuckled under, concluding that since much of the public supports the prime minister, they should, too. *Even skeptical journalists censor themselves, afraid to be branded anti-national by a government that equates patriotism with support for Mr. Modi.*
> 
> His government has also imposed the strictest restrictions on foreign journalists in decades, suddenly and without explanation. Visas have been tightened, and foreign journalists have been banned from hotbeds of unrest such as northeast India and Jammu and Kashmir, a Muslim-majority area that was stripped of its statehood in August and put under a severe crackdown.
> 
> The Indian Express, just decided to cut salaries.
> 
> Even as Mr. Modi constantly touts India as the world’s largest democracy, its ranking on the Reporters Without Borders press freedom index is 140 out of 180.
> 
> *“In the past six years, the Indian media has deteriorated,” said Shakuntala Banaji, a media professor at the London School of Economics. “There is no semblance of truth or responsibility left in the vast majority of media reports.”*
> 
> the government announced the crackdown in Kashmir, M.K. Anand, the managing director of Times Network, sent his editors a directive.
> 
> “We are India’s leading news broadcasters,” he wrote in a WhatsApp message, seen by The New York Times. “It is important that we stay firmly with the national government at this juncture instead of focusing on finding faults.”
> 
> The Modi government has been particularly concerned about broadcast media, which reach into every corner of the country. It has approved very few new TV channels, and even Bloomberg, the American media giant, has been unable to get a license, despite investing millions of dollars with its Indian partner.
> 
> *In this environment, sharp criticism of Mr. Modi can end careers. After a host at the Hindi news channel ABP questioned the results of one of the prime minister’s initiatives to help poor farmers, the satellite transmission of the show was interrupted every time it was broadcast, said several people who worked at the station. The channel’s owners pressured the host, Punya Prasun Bajpai, to resign, and as soon as he left, the transmission interruptions stopped, the former employees said.*
> 
> *And after another ABP anchor, Abhisar Sharma, criticized Mr. Modi on live television about public safety, he was pulled off the air the same day. He, too, said he was pressured to quit.*
> 
> short video went viral, a state education officer filed a criminal complaint against Mr. Jaiswal, accusing him of conspiracy, false evidence and cheating, a crime that can draw up to seven years in jail.
> 
> His source at the school was promptly arrested. Fearing he was next, Mr. Jaiswal fled to New Delhi, where he hid for several weeks.
> 
> “Sometimes I felt like committing suicide,’’ he said.
> 
> Even though an investigation eventually vindicated his reporting and the police dropped the charges against him, Mr. Jaiswal continues to be stalked by people connected to the school, he said.
> 
> *He has reason to be afraid. Several Indian journalists have been killed in recent years, from a Kashmiri newspaper editor shot outside his office to a young journalist in Chhattisgarh found tied up in a forest.
> *
> the police had done little to stop Hindu mobs as they rampaged against Muslims.
> 
> But the broadcast ministry claimed that what these two stations reported “could enhance the communal disharmony across the country.” After many complaints about the shutdown, the broadcasting minister, Mr. Javadekar, reversed the orders the next morning.
> 
> “Press freedom is absolutely essential in a democratic setup and that is the commitment of the Modi government,” Mr. Javadekar said at a news conference, implying that the orders had been issued without his consent.
> 
> “But let me also say,” he concluded, “that everybody accepts that it has to be a responsible freedom.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NDTV has laid off hundreds of journalists after what executives say was government pressure on its advertisers.


Bilal, I don't think you understand the title of this thread. 

This is not an anti-India political thread. People browsing this thread are looking to learn more about the *Bangladeshi reaction* to CAB/NRC.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Bilal9 said:


> Governor of West Bengal (a BJP stalwart and a right wing Rajasthani clown) clashing with Mamata on war of words. How can this clown defy an elected Chief Minister of a state? Is it because she took a hard stance against CAA/NRC?
> 
> Time for people in WB to throw out these RSS Sanghi scum from West Bengal along with the Bihari, Gujju and Marathi business owners who sponsor them! Starve these a-holes and support our WB dadas who care about the future of a strong West Bengal.
> 
> *I suggest Bangladeshi tourits travelling to Kolkata not to support these RSS supporter Gangu businessmen next time they go to Kolkata for either shopping, hotel stays or restaurants or medical tourism. Mamata should prepare a list of RSS supporter businesses and Bangladeshi tourists can not support these idiots. @AfrazulMandal and @Joe Shearer dada your thoughts.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "Unprecedented": Mamata Banerjee On Bengal Governor's "Abusive" Letters*
> The Governor responded, tweeting: "I find no substance in her version, both in fact and law" and also indicating that a fresh chapter will be written in this face-off, saying: "Reply will be sent as her letter has content to which I cannot subscribe"
> All IndiaReported by Monideepa Banerjie, Edited by Chandrashekar SrinivasanUpdated: May 02, 2020 11:26 pm IST
> *
> *
> Bengal Chief Minister Mamata Banerjee and Governor Jagdeep Dhankar continue clash (File)
> 
> May 2, 2020
> Mr Dhankar, however, also sought to play down the confrontation slightly given the coronavirus crisis, saying this was "no time to bicker" and calling on the Chief Minister to "focus on the grim situation and work in togetherness".
> 
> Earlier this week Mr Dhankar, in the second of a two-letter retort, accused Ms Banerjee of trying to cover up "monumental failures". He attacked the Chief Minister over what he called diversionary tactics and appeasement politics.
> 
> Ms Banerjee responded with a five-page letter reminding the Governor she was elected head of state and he was only nominated - a point she underlined in her second letter.
> 
> 
> The Chief Minister quoted from three Supreme Court judgments to underline Mr Dhankar's status, pointing to a 2016 ruling in which the top court said "... not within the realm of the Governor to embroil himself in any political thicket. Governor must remain aloof from any disagreement, discord, disharmony... within individual political parties... Governor must keep clear of horse-trading".
> 
> At the end of the pointed letter Ms Banerjee told Mr Dhankar, in no uncertain terms, that he had limited powers to bring about any change and urged him to act "politely".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bengal Governor Jagdeep Dhankhar and his wife at Mamata Banerjee's Durga Puja last year (File)
> 
> "In a nutshell... if you do not agree with my government... you may politely bring your grievance to my attention... if it still not resolved to your satisfaction, there is, unfortunately, no other power in you, so long as my government commands the confidence of the legislature," she said.
> 
> "Truth is always bitter but that is the constitutional truth," Ms Banerjee wrote.
> 
> The Chief Minister also urged the Governor to "desist from intensifying your efforts to usurp powers, especially during the humongous crisis which the nation and West Bengal are grappling with".
> 
> Bengal has reported around 800 COVID-19 cases and 33 deaths so far but the figures have been questioned by the Governor.
> 
> Across the country over 38,000 have been infected and 1,218 killed. The nationwide lockdown to break the chain of transmission, scheduled to end on Sunday, has been extended by two weeks.
> *-------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> 
> *Mamata Banerjee scathing reply to Governor Jagdeep Dhankar calls his letter 'missile', says 'desist efforts to usurp power in Bengal'*
> The West Bengal Chief Minister accused the Governor of preaching and sermonizing constitutional norms without practicing it and violating it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ankita Bhandari
> @ankita_katty
> Updated:
> May 02, 2020, 20:27 PM IST
> 
> 
> Kolkata: West Bengal Chief Minister Mamata Banerjee hit out at Governor Jagdeep Dhankhar on Saturday (May 2) and accused him of trying to usurp powers amid the coronavirus crisis. The Chief Minister asked him to desist from using official communications and logos on social media.
> 
> "Such words and such communications of such content, tenor and tone from a Governor to an elected CM are unprecedented in the annals of Indian constitutional and political history. Your words against me and my ministers and officers can be described as vituperative, intemperate, intimidating and abusive," Mamata said in her 13-page reply to Governor Dhankhar.
> 
> Accusing him of preaching and sermonising constitutional norms without practising it and violating it, Mamata said the Governor may not agree with her policies, but unfortunately, he has no other power than bringing it to her notice, as long as the government commands the confidence of the legislature.
> 
> "I beseech you to desist from intensifying your efforts to usurp powers, especially at the time of crisis.... You should desist from using official communications/logos for your continuous tweets on social media," she said.
> 
> The scathing attack from Mamata came after the Bengal Governor shot off two letters to the Chief Minister accusing her of hiding details regarding coronavirus cases in the state, and simultaneously asking her to cooperate with the Inter-Ministerial Central Team, which has visited the state to assess the situation.



Could not agree with you more strongly. This lackey is a pet of Amit (Encounter) Shah and Kailash Vijayvargiya, whose son famously used a cricket bat as his chosen mode of political expression, and got even a wretch like Modi criticising that act of violence against a government officer doing his duty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Bilal9 said:


> Governor of West Bengal (a BJP stalwart and a right wing Rajasthani clown) clashing with Mamata on war of words. How can this clown defy an elected Chief Minister of a state? Is it because she took a hard stance against CAA/NRC?
> 
> Time for people in WB to throw out these RSS Sanghi scum from West Bengal along with the Bihari, Gujju and Marathi business owners who sponsor them! Starve these a-holes and support our WB dadas who care about the future of a strong West Bengal.
> 
> *I suggest Bangladeshi tourits travelling to Kolkata not to support these RSS supporter Gangu businessmen next time they go to Kolkata for either shopping, hotel stays or restaurants or medical tourism. Mamata should prepare a list of RSS supporter businesses and Bangladeshi tourists can not support these idiots. @AfrazulMandal and @Joe Shearer dada your thoughts.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "Unprecedented": Mamata Banerjee On Bengal Governor's "Abusive" Letters*
> The Governor responded, tweeting: "I find no substance in her version, both in fact and law" and also indicating that a fresh chapter will be written in this face-off, saying: "Reply will be sent as her letter has content to which I cannot subscribe"
> All IndiaReported by Monideepa Banerjie, Edited by Chandrashekar SrinivasanUpdated: May 02, 2020 11:26 pm IST
> *
> *
> Bengal Chief Minister Mamata Banerjee and Governor Jagdeep Dhankar continue clash (File)
> 
> May 2, 2020
> Mr Dhankar, however, also sought to play down the confrontation slightly given the coronavirus crisis, saying this was "no time to bicker" and calling on the Chief Minister to "focus on the grim situation and work in togetherness".
> 
> Earlier this week Mr Dhankar, in the second of a two-letter retort, accused Ms Banerjee of trying to cover up "monumental failures". He attacked the Chief Minister over what he called diversionary tactics and appeasement politics.
> 
> Ms Banerjee responded with a five-page letter reminding the Governor she was elected head of state and he was only nominated - a point she underlined in her second letter.
> 
> 
> The Chief Minister quoted from three Supreme Court judgments to underline Mr Dhankar's status, pointing to a 2016 ruling in which the top court said "... not within the realm of the Governor to embroil himself in any political thicket. Governor must remain aloof from any disagreement, discord, disharmony... within individual political parties... Governor must keep clear of horse-trading".
> 
> At the end of the pointed letter Ms Banerjee told Mr Dhankar, in no uncertain terms, that he had limited powers to bring about any change and urged him to act "politely".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bengal Governor Jagdeep Dhankhar and his wife at Mamata Banerjee's Durga Puja last year (File)
> 
> "In a nutshell... if you do not agree with my government... you may politely bring your grievance to my attention... if it still not resolved to your satisfaction, there is, unfortunately, no other power in you, so long as my government commands the confidence of the legislature," she said.
> 
> "Truth is always bitter but that is the constitutional truth," Ms Banerjee wrote.
> 
> The Chief Minister also urged the Governor to "desist from intensifying your efforts to usurp powers, especially during the humongous crisis which the nation and West Bengal are grappling with".
> 
> Bengal has reported around 800 COVID-19 cases and 33 deaths so far but the figures have been questioned by the Governor.
> 
> Across the country over 38,000 have been infected and 1,218 killed. The nationwide lockdown to break the chain of transmission, scheduled to end on Sunday, has been extended by two weeks.
> *-------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> 
> *Mamata Banerjee scathing reply to Governor Jagdeep Dhankar calls his letter 'missile', says 'desist efforts to usurp power in Bengal'*
> The West Bengal Chief Minister accused the Governor of preaching and sermonizing constitutional norms without practicing it and violating it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ankita Bhandari
> @ankita_katty
> Updated:
> May 02, 2020, 20:27 PM IST
> 
> 
> Kolkata: West Bengal Chief Minister Mamata Banerjee hit out at Governor Jagdeep Dhankhar on Saturday (May 2) and accused him of trying to usurp powers amid the coronavirus crisis. The Chief Minister asked him to desist from using official communications and logos on social media.
> 
> "Such words and such communications of such content, tenor and tone from a Governor to an elected CM are unprecedented in the annals of Indian constitutional and political history. Your words against me and my ministers and officers can be described as vituperative, intemperate, intimidating and abusive," Mamata said in her 13-page reply to Governor Dhankhar.
> 
> Accusing him of preaching and sermonising constitutional norms without practising it and violating it, Mamata said the Governor may not agree with her policies, but unfortunately, he has no other power than bringing it to her notice, as long as the government commands the confidence of the legislature.
> 
> "I beseech you to desist from intensifying your efforts to usurp powers, especially at the time of crisis.... You should desist from using official communications/logos for your continuous tweets on social media," she said.
> 
> The scathing attack from Mamata came after the Bengal Governor shot off two letters to the Chief Minister accusing her of hiding details regarding coronavirus cases in the state, and simultaneously asking her to cooperate with the Inter-Ministerial Central Team, which has visited the state to assess the situation.


Bangladesh and West Bengal have done much better than most Indian states.

It would have better for all of Bengal to be united under Bangladesh instead of the Hindurashtra.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## itsanufy

AfrazulMandal said:


> Bangladesh and West Bengal have done much better than most Indian states.
> 
> It would have better for all of Bengal to be united under Bangladesh instead of the Hindurashtra.


Change your flags, never heard anyone saying joining Bangladesh, even Muslims.



Atlas said:


> BD govt says that if their is really any illegal Bangladeshi in India, then we are ready to take them back. But first you have to prove them they are really illegal Bangladeshi, otherwise no reason to recognize anyone as so called illegal Bangladeshi!



Tricky question by BD minister, how will you identify a BD Muslim? Will you give him a plate of pork to identify? What BSF is doing, when they have jurisdiction of 14 KM from border?

Between there are loads of BD people not only in WB but throughout India, for example the rickshawalas in Noida are invariably from BD. Many other are established with their hard work.

Bygones should be bygones, can't start a witch hunt now, since practically not possible.

About CAB, our state doesn't have a religion like others. We can't have a barbaric act like this in place. Lets seal the border and make everybody life happy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

itsanufy said:


> Change your flags, never heard anyone saying joining Bangladesh, even Muslims.



Even though West Bengal may not choose to join Bangladesh, it needs to assert its self-determination more forcefully than it presently does. Otherwise Cowbelt interests will always push for and hold WB hostage to Cowbelt theatrics like CAA/NRC and economic interests that benefit the Central and Western States.

I am really proud of Garga and TMC folks in general when they have put up a determined and stiff resistance to the BJP and Delhi-led cow-belt Hindutva invasion of WB. propagation of Hindutva Hooliganism/Racism, and to put the final nail in the coffin of Bangla culture and communal harmony in Bengal. TMC has to continue the effort - to keep Bangla Culture and intellectualism respectable India-wide. A red salute from all of us in Bangladesh!

It seems to me - that most Kolkata BJP folks are rather an uncultured and uneducated bunch and hired guns for cow-belt hooligans.








> Tricky question by BD minister, how will you identify a BD Muslim? Will you give him a plate of pork to identify? What BSF is doing, when they have jurisdiction of 14 KM from border?
> 
> Between there are loads of BD people not only in WB but throughout India, for example the rickshawalas in Noida are invariably from BD. Many other are established with their hard work.
> 
> Bygones should be bygones, can't start a witch hunt now, since practically not possible.
> 
> About CAB, our state doesn't have a religion like others. We can't have a barbaric act like this in place. Lets seal the border and make everybody life happy.



Dada there is no point in going after Ricksha-wallas making 3 or 4 dollars a day - I am a bit surprised that RSS folks make it such an issue, which probably is for vote getting purposes.

These are poor people looking for making more money and they will defy borders in any case, they don't really care about legalities. That also applies to illegal lower class Indians (from seven sisters areas in NE) working in apparel factories in Bangladesh and more importantly, highly paid Indian managers making upwards of 10-12 lacs a month and even Indian CEO's of major Bangladeshi companies (whose pay packages are even higher), who are mostly tourist visa over-stayers. These people don't pay local taxes, nor do they contribute to local economy.

I think Indians (because of their disproportionately higher salaries) probably transfer more money to India in Hundi process than do Bangladeshis (if any, staying in India) transfer to Bangladesh (as they are poor folks).

This sort of laissez faire arrangement is hard to regulate, and is probably not worth the effort. After a while, people tend to go back home to their original domicile in any case.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fallstuff

Long live Didi !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

fallstuff said:


> Long live Didi !



If she released Teesta and Farakka water then we'd like her even more, but all in good time.


----------



## gom poa

@Bilal9
Apni to boro Garga fan. Ektu dekhe sune cholien, nahole Jamati, Jihadi tag kheye jaben.




__ https://www.facebook.com/





timestamp: 31:00 min


----------



## AfrazulMandal

gom poa said:


> @Bilal9
> Apni to boro Garga fan. Ektu dekhe sune cholien, nahole Jamati, Jihadi tag kheye jaben.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timestamp: 31:00 min


@Bilal9 I told you before. Don't trust Hindus to lead Muslims.

I for one would trust Jamaat more than these nationalists.


----------



## X-ray Papa

AfrazulMandal said:


> @Bilal9 I told you before. Don't trust Hindus to lead Muslims.
> 
> I for one would trust Jamaat more than these nationalists.


Are indian muslims spreed out evenly across india?


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

X-ray Papa said:


> Are indian muslims spreed out evenly across india?



No, they're mostly concentrated in Uttar Pradesh, Bihar, Kashmir, West Bengal, Maharashtra, Kerela and but there are some outcroppings elsewhere as well.


----------



## X-ray Papa

DalalErMaNodi said:


> No, they're mostly concentrated in Uttar Pradesh, Bihar, Kashmir, West Bengal, Maharashtra, Kerela and but there are some outcroppings elsewhere as well.


Alright, so the plan is
1) Populate East India with Illegal Bangladeshi
2) Bring the indian muslims in the middle of india and arm them and start a civil war
3) While they are fighting we annex east india and pakistan will annex west india.
The End. So what you think of my low class plan


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

X-ray Papa said:


> Alright, so the plan is
> 1) Populate East India with Illegal Bangladeshi
> 2) Bring the indian muslims in the middle of india and arm them and start a civil war
> 3) While they are fighting we annex east india and pakistan will annex west india.
> The End. So what you think of my low class plan



The year is 2030 Gazwa e Ghuspetia is in full swing, amid all this BN SWADS are engaged in heavy fighting against a much larger RSS detachment, here's live footage recorded by a civilian : 

Note that SWADS react aggresively after the Sanghis call them "ghuspetia" at 0:18


----------



## AfrazulMandal

No wonder no one takes Bangladeshis seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

AfrazulMandal said:


> No wonder no one takes Bangladeshis seriously.



But but why ?


----------



## Bilal9

You guys just don't get it. A more independent West Bengal free of central Indian (i.e. cowbelt Sanghi) interference is better for Bangladesh from a strategic point of view.

The more balkanized India is, the better it is for us. This is ultimately inevitable. But hastening this process also helps us with this deterrence and it comes free with not one dollar spent on defence spending (smart principle). India will never be akhand Hindu Rashtra. This is more true today than ever before. The CAA/NRC protests showed the folly of these Sanghi idiots, they already got a taste of their own medicine. Cheap communal propaganda won't cut it anymore.

Whatever Hindutva politics makes cowbelt Sanghis stronger, also enslaves people in WB, TN, Kerala, Karnataka and Andhra under these Hindutvas, and relegates locals to be second class citizens. People in these states have already figured it out, this Hindi-speaker grand plan. They won't stand for it.

Garga is just an inkling of this underlying thought narrative. There are dozens of Gargas all over South India and they all agree - why should they work so hard, just to have these Hindi-speaking Banya idiots skim the cream off the top and take it to the cow belt and build freeways and skyscrapers in the North?

Southern states are already booting out low-life UP and Cow belt immigrant Hindutva hoodlums from their cities, they won't be allowed back in. Next will be stopping interference of the Hindi-speaking Banya carpet-baggers and send them packing.

I say good for WB and South Indians. Demand more say so in your own culture, your own economies/industrialization/development and your own future. Have some backbone and let Hindi speakers learn your own language in your states, instead of asking you to speak Hindi. Don't let the cow-belters turn everything into Hindi culture and rob your own cultures in the process.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Joe Shearer

Bilal9 said:


> You guys just don't get it. A more independent West Bengal free of central Indian (i.e. cowbelt Sanghi) interference is better for Bangladesh from a strategic point of view.
> 
> The more balkanized India is, the better it is for us. This is ultimately inevitable. But hastening this process also helps us with this deterrence and it comes free with not one dollar spent on defence spending (smart principle). India will never be akhand Hindu Rashtra. This is more true today than ever before. The CAA/NRC protests showed the folly of these Sanghi idiots, they already got a taste of their own medicine. Cheap communal propaganda won't cut it anymore.
> 
> Whatever Hindutva politics makes cowbelt Sanghis stronger, also enslaves people in WB, TN, Kerala, Karnataka and Andhra under these Hindutvas, and relegates locals to be second class citizens. People in these states have already figured it out, this Hindi-speaker grand plan. They won't stand for it.
> 
> Garga is just an inkling of this underlying thought narrative. There are dozens of Gargas all over South India and they all agree - why should they work so hard, just to have these Hindi-speaking Banya idiots skim the cream off the top and take it to the cow belt and build freeways and skyscrapers in the North?
> 
> Southern states are already booting out low-life UP and Cow belt immigrant Hindutva hoodlums from their cities, they won't be allowed back in. Next will be stopping interference of the Hindi-speaking Banya carpet-baggers and send them packing.
> 
> I say good for WB and South Indians. Have more say so in your own culture, your own economies and your own future. Have some backbone and let Hindi speakers learn your own language in your states. Don't let the cow-belters turn everything into Hindi culture and rob your own cultures in the process.



There are lots of correct lines of thought in your narrative above. There are lots of the other type as well. I don't think that the Hindutvavadis will have a cake-walk outside the moronic heartland.



X-ray Papa said:


> Alright, so the plan is
> 1) Populate East India with Illegal Bangladeshi
> 2) Bring the indian muslims in the middle of india and arm them and start a civil war
> 3) While they are fighting we annex east india and pakistan will annex west india.
> The End. So what you think of my low class plan


Satya, Selookas, ki bichitro ei dyash.


----------



## Bilal9

Joe Shearer said:


> There are lots of correct lines of thought in your narrative above. There are lots of the other type as well. I don't think that the Hindutvavadis will have a cake-walk outside the moronic heartland.



Dada bhool bhal thaktei parey. Not an Indian citizen so there could be gaps in my understanding.

Hindutva chest-beaters are claiming that WB govt. will go to BJP soon. Don't know how far that narrative is true.

Also - how extensive is Garga's support base in WB?

I was astonished to hear in one of his videos that WB govt. posts (such as State electricity board positions) are going 90% to non-Bengalis (specifically UP and Bihar folks). How can that be true? WB govt. does not enforce jobs for locals first, when other Indian states are doing the same?

This is one of Garga's great explanations,





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

Bikele, bhai; ekhon ranna-banna kora dorkar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

